# C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?​*_Wie oft darf ein Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in welcher Zeit Meinung und Richtung ändern, um noch als seriös zu gelten?_​
Alle diese Aussagen stehen zeitgleich auf der Seite des Landesfischereiverband Saar KöR (gesichert):
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/



			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _""Catch and release" verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" _





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _ Weder der Angelvorgang als solcher noch die Praktik des Catch & Release – wie immer es dazu gekommen ist – ist strafbar._





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die selektive Entnahme von Fischen ein Kernprinzip des „Catch and Release – Konzeptes“ ist, sodass vorliegend nicht pauschal von einer nicht waidgerechten Angelmethode gesprochen werden kann_




*Endlich Richtung Angler?*
Es bewegt sich langsam was in der Welt der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei. Immer mehr bekommen Verbände mit, wie weit weg sie von den aktiven Anglern sind.

Die Zersplitterung des DAFV wie auch der Schwund der Zahler durch Vereinskündigungen in vielen Landesverbänden sind da Indizien.

Ein weiteres Indiz, was es früher so nie gegeben hätte:
Eine Kampfkandidatur ums Präsidentenamt im DAFV.
Also die Kandidatur des Präsidenten Schneiderlöchner vom Fischereiverband Saar als Präsident des DAFV - GEGEN das bestehende Präsidium:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105

Auch der DAFV selber versucht nun, nachdem er mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm und dem DMV bei Baglimit Dorsch und Angelverbote in den AWZ (> z. B. Fehmarnbelt) versagt hatte, nun auf den Zug aufzuspringen und zumindest vorzugeben, auch etwas für Angler tun zu wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4639798#post4639798

Aber all diese Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, ob Saarland, DAFV oder andere haben ein Problem:
Jahrezehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche mit Anbiederungspolitik (Appeasement) an Schützer, Politik und Behörden und damit Entfernung von der anglerischen Praxis und von den Bedürfnissen der Angler und des Angelns an sich.

*Ehrlich oder anbiedernd?*
Wie schwer das raus zu bekommen ist aus Funktionärsköpfen und wie wenig konsistent diese neue "Anbiederung" an Angler ist, das kann man exemplarisch am Beispiel des Saarlandes und seines DAFV-Präsidentenkandidaten, dem Rechtsanwalt Schneiderlöchner sehen.

Und zwar seit es eine Anzeige von PETA gegen einen saarländischen Angler gab, der einen Waller zurückgesetzt hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190 

*Plötzlich neue Sicht im Saarland?*
Da gibt es auf einmal ganz seltsame, neue Definitionen zum Thema C+R auf der Seite des FVS KöR unter dem Titel "Fehlverhalten einzelner Angler wird zur Stigmatisierung des Angelns insgesamt von Tierrechtlerorganisation ausgenutzt!"
Wir wissen nicht, wer diesen Artikel eingestellt oder die Einstellung autorisiert hat, Fakt ist, da ist u. a. folgende Sätze zu lesen:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/


			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die selektive Entnahme von Fischen ein Kernprinzip des „Catch and Release – Konzeptes“ ist, sodass vorliegend nicht pauschal von einer nicht waidgerechten Angelmethode gesprochen werden kann_





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _ Weder der Angelvorgang als solcher noch die Praktik des Catch & Release – wie immer es dazu gekommen ist – ist strafbar._



Nun gut, abgesehen von der wirren und amateurhaften juristischen Argumentation und Hinführung zu diesen Behauptungen (daher glaube ich nicht, dass die von Rechtsanwalt Schneiderlöchner kommen), geht das grundsätzlich in eine Richtung, die wir schon immer vertreten und gut heissen:
Individuelle Entscheidung des Anglers beim zurücksetzen..

Seltsamerweise verteidigt laut Minister und Ministeriumssprecherin der Präsident Schneiderlöchner aber dann, dass er aktiv zusammen mit Minister Jost " erfolgreich" an mehr Tierschutz und dem Verbot von C+R im saarländischen Fischereigesetz gearbeitet hat:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

*Wer schreibt was auf der Saarlandseite?? 
Wissen die, was sie tun?*
Das absolut irre Durcheinander beim Fischereiverband Saar geht aber noch weiter.
Denn immer noch ist unter dem Punkt:
""Catch and release" verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" 
ein "interessantes" PDF - Dokument abzurufen:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/catch-and-release/

Hier macht der Fischereiverband seine (welche den nun eigentlich, siehe oben) Sichtweise bezüglich C+R klar, die er auch so in seiner Ausbildung zum Fischereischein umsetzen würde:


			
				Fischereievrband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der
> Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _



Die Sachkompetenz des Autors des Artikels zeigt sich bereits durch die Verlinkung. Dort heißt es wörtlich: "Catch and release" verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, OLG-Beschluss vom 3.7.2015.pdf

Dem geneigten Betrachter im Allgemeinen und Juristen im Besonderen sollte bekannt sein, dass OLG für Oberlandesgericht steht, der Beschluss ist indessen vom OVG (Oberverwaltungsgericht) Münster. Allein durch diesen Fauxpas disqualifiziert sich der Autor. 

Viel schlimmer ist aber, dass er die Ausführungen des OVG´s, welche durchaus in Zweifel gezogen werden dürfen (gerade wenn man Angler ist), gleichsam ungeprüft übernimmt. Er verkennt zudem, dass das OVG ausschließlich zur Frage von c&r in einem sogenannten Angelzirkus Stellung genommen hat, was sich bereits aus dem Streitgegenstand der Eilentscheidung unschwer entnehmen lässt. Dabei kann man das Ergebnis durchaus in Zweifel ziehen, wenn man mit anderen Stimmen in der Literatur das Schmerzempfinden und die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen in Zweifel zieht, worauf selbst Meyer-Ravenstein in seiner Entscheidungsanmerkung (jurisPR-AgrarR 5/2015 Anm. 3) hinweist. Dass das OVG zu der Frage, was passiert, wenn in einem Vereinsgewässer ein Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt wird, denklogisch nicht Stellung bezogen hat, übersieht er vorsätzlich. 

Unabhängig davon, blendet der Autor aus – der sich als großer Verfechter der Anglerinteressen ausgibt – dass es durchaus auch andere Stimmen in der Literatur gibt (vgl. etwa http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html und http://archiv.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/aktuelleentwicklungenundtendenzendesfischereir.pdf). 
Wie gesagt: 
Er blendet aus, anstatt sie für die Anglerschaft fruchtbar zu machen.

Der Autor greift eine anglerunfreundliche – um nicht zu sagen feindliche – Rechtsprechung auf und verallgemeinert sie in einer Form, die den deutschen Anglern weiteren Schaden zufügt. 

Selbst Mayer-Ravenstein hält als Fazit fest: Der Beschluss des OVG Münster bestätigt noch einmal in deutlicher Weise die tierschutzrechtliche Unzulässigkeit der Fangmethode „Catch und Release“ *als reiner sportlicher oder kommerzieller Betätigung*. Was aber ist rein sportlich oder kommerziell? Es wäre des Schweißes der Edlen (gerade der Juristen) wert, hier eine Differenzierung zu definieren die nicht 90 % der deutschen Angler zu (Klein-) Kriminellen macht. 

Wenn aber die Marschrichtung des Autors die Politik des führenden deutschen Anglerverbands sein soll, dann können sich die Angelvereine und Verbände gleich dem NABU oder PETA anschließen. 

Um es mit Edmund Stoiber zu sagen: „Die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Metzger selber!“

*Was gilt denn nun???????*
Was gilt denn nun beim Fischereiverband Saar, welche der alle gleichzeitig auf den Seiten des Verbandes befindlichen Aussagen gelten denn?


			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die selektive Entnahme von Fischen ein Kernprinzip des „Catch and Release – Konzeptes“ ist, sodass vorliegend nicht pauschal von einer nicht waidgerechten Angelmethode gesprochen werden kann_





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _ Weder der Angelvorgang als solcher noch die Praktik des Catch & Release – wie immer es dazu gekommen ist – ist strafbar._





			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der
> Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _



*Was will der Kandidat Schneiderlöchner denn dann nun in den Bundesverband transportieren?*
Dass C+R strafbar und zu verurteilen sei?
Dass C+R Teil von selektiver Entnahme und nicht strafbar sei?
Dass sich der FVS anmasst, das "Allgemeinwissen", dass C+R strafbar sei an Angler in Prüfungskursen zu vermitteln, obwohl das juristisch absolut umstritten ist?

Sind solche Verbände mit solch absolut divergierenden Aussagen überhaupt tragbar für Angler?

Liegt das vielleicht auch mit daran, dass der saarländische Verband als Körperschaft öffentlichen Rechtes nicht nur mit von der Regierung finanziert wird, sondern darum noch mehr als ein e.V. an der Leine von Regierung und Behörden hängt und mal so und mal so springen muss, je nachdem wie gewünscht von welcher Regierung?

Ich weiss es nicht.....

*Aber eines weiss ich sicher:*
Eine solche "Nichthaltung" verschiedenster Ansichten gleichzeitig zum Thema zurücksetzen wie auf  Seiten des Saarverbandes, das geht für keinen Verband oder Funktionär, der sich anmaßt, für Angler sprechen zu wollen.

*Und nun das GROßE ABER:*
Immer noch besser als die klaren, nach wie vor undementierten Aussagen von DAFV-Hauptamtlichen, dass nur Verwertung ein sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln wäre. 

Hier gilt dann für die Wahl zum Präsidenten/in des DAFV wohl, was mir ein gewerblicher Dienstleister für Angler vor Kurzem sagte:
_Wenn ich die Wahl habe für den DAFV- Präsi zwischen 
A: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan
und 
B: Herrn Schneiderlöchner
zu wählen, 
dann wähle ich: 
*C, egal wer das ist.....*_

*Aktualisierung 06.03. 2017*

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch and Release" stehende Schreiben geändert.

Allerdings stand dort ja auch, dass in den Schulungen des FVS zum Fischereischein das so gelehrt werden würde das c+r tierschutzwidrig sei - ob, wann und wie er die Kriterien zum Lehrgang ändert, die Inhalte und evtl. darauf abzielende Prüfungsfragen, hat er mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt.



			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _*In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört*, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _



Ich gehe also davon aus, dass alles weiterhin entsprechend wirr und irr gehandhabt wird im Saarland, und hier reiner Wahl-Populismus ohne entsprechenden fachlichen Hintergrund betrieben wird.

Statt mit "Catch und Release" wie vorher wird jetzt mit genauso mit "Trophäenangeln" rumgemurkst und veröffentlicht.

Beides Kampfbegriffe von Anglerfeinden um Angler (PTEA, Haferbeck) zu stigmatisieren und Angeln abschaffen zu können - die spendensammelnde  Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarische Helfershelfer springen natürlich zu gerne auf diesen Zug auf.

*Wie kann -  egal wer von denen - IRGENDEIN ein Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei SO PRÜGELDUMM sein, Kampfbegriffe von Anglerfeinden selber weiter zu verwenden??*

Das einzige, was ich persönlich da akzeptieren würde an Aussage zum Gesamtthema ums zurücksetzen wäre Folgendes (oder etwas in der Art):

_Als Verbände sind wir wie jeder einzelne Angler auch verpflichtet, die Gesetze im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln einzuhalten.

Da Gesetze durchaus wandelbar sind, kämpfen wir als Verband aktiv dafür, Bundesgesetze wie Tier- und Naturschutzrecht sowie die Landesfischereigesetze im Sinne der Angler und entsprechend heutigen Erkenntnissen so anzupassen, dass der Angler in seinem Tun nicht aus Mißverständnissen oder versehentlich oder unter Ausnutzung von falschen Interpretationen böswillig kriminalisiert werden kann.

Insbesondere die Eigenverantwortung der Angler beim zurücksetzen von Fischen als gewünschte und teilweise auch vorgeschriebene Maßnahme zum Bestandsmanagement muss gefördert und sichergestellt werden._

Sich mit Kampfbegriffen von Angelgegnern auch noch wörtlich auseinander zu setzen, statt selber die Deutungshoheit zu übernehmen und denen noch teilweise recht zu geben - so bescheuert ist niemand ausser Verbandlern der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei!!

Herr Schneiderlöchner beweist wie der Rest-DAFV mit den ihn immer noch tragenden Landes-, Vasallen- und Abnickerverbänden mit den jeweils wirren und unüberlegten Äußerungen zu diesen Themen für mich klar, dass keiner von diesen aktuellen Funktionären auch nur ansatzweise geeignet ist, für Angler oder Angeln zu sprechen oder gar in der Lage, eine dringend notwendige Strukturreform IM SINNE DER ANGLER UND DES ANGELNS oder gar eine Verbesserung herbeizuführen.

*Nach wie vor sind für mich diese Leute fast ALLE im Korsett von 3 Jahrzehnten schützergerpägter Gehirnwäsche gefangen, ohne auch nur ansatzweise dazu gelernt zu haben.*

---------------------------------------------------------
*Aktualisierung 20. 03. 2017*

Aus der Saarbrücker Zeitung:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...zorganisationen-Saarzeitung;art446432,6406829

Neben Kuschelkurs mit Tierschützern und Grünen gab der Präsident Schneiderlöchner laut Saarbrücker Zeitung folgenden Satz von sich:

_„Nach meinem Verständnis – *und ich bin ja Jurist* – ist es durchaus möglich, dass ich diesen Fisch noch einmal zurücksetzen kann“, sagte Schneiderlöhner._

Find ich insofern witzig, als ihm hier im Thread ein "Nichtjurist" vorführen musste, wie wenig juristisch fachgerecht die Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten seines Verbandes zum Thema c+r waren und er das sogar zugegeben hat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch an release" stehende Schreiben geändert.
> 
> Allerdings stand dort ja auch, dass in den Schulungen des FVS zum Fischereischein das so gelehrt werden würde das c+r tierschutzwidrig sei - ob, wann und wie er die Kriterien zum Lehrgang ändert, die Inhalte und evtl. darauf abzielende Prüfungsfragen, hat er mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt.



Manche Juristen scheinen wirklich schmerzfrei zu sein.

Dass man aber, wenn man als Präsident eines Fischereiverbandes mehr Tierschutz mit dem Minister zusammen ins Gesetz schreibt, gleichzeitig aber Retter der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im Rest-DAFV werden will, zu solchen interessanten rhetorisch/juristischen Volten greifen muss, ist verständlich.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Alle kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen.


https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/stellungnahme_trophaeenfischen.php
  Wird zwar bekannt sein aber trotzdem noch mal der Link.


  Einige Pächter bringen entsprechende Passagen in die Gewässerordnung oder erstellen schriftliche sognannte Ehrenkodex / Verhaltenkodex für ihre Mitglieder/ Angler weil diese unter Druck gesetzt werden oder einfach nur Angst gemacht wird.
  Da es ein Bundesthema ist, denke ich wird es Zeit das es mal auf dieser Ebbende geklärt werden muss.
  Angeln dient auch zur Erholung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Alle kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen.
> 
> 
> https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/stellungnahme_trophaeenfischen.php
> Wird zwar bekannt sein aber trotzdem noch mal der Link.



Das muss man dann das folgende dann doch einschränken mit "ausser kommt aus NRW" :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gilt dann für die Wahl zum Präsidenten/in des DAFV wohl, was mir ein gewerblicher Dienstleister für Angler vor Kurzem sagte:
> _Wenn ich die Wahl habe für den DAFV- Präsi zwischen
> A: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan
> und
> ...



Aber hier ist ja erst mal Saarland.

Mit sich widersprechende Aussagen zeitgleich zum gleichen Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Spannend wird jetzt noch sein, ob, wenn ja wie der Saarverband nun seine Statements aufräumt, so dass man weiss, welches nun gilt.

Wobei dann, wenn das gilt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _ Weder der Angelvorgang als solcher noch die Praktik des Catch & Release – wie immer es dazu gekommen ist – ist strafbar._


und nicht mehr das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _


dann ja auch noch alle Kursleiter unterrichtet werden müssen und das Kursmaterial zur Prüfung entsprechend umgeschrieben....

Vielleicht ist ja ein Saarländer Kursleiter anwesend und kann berichten, ob da schon etwas unternommen wurde?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das muss man dann das folgende dann doch einschränken mit "ausser kommt aus NRW" :
> 
> 
> Aber hier ist ja erst mal Saarland.
> ...



 Klar NRW ist das Bevölkerungsreichste Bundesland und ich denke es gibt hier auch die meisten Angler, dass würde dann Sinn machen C zu wählen.#q 

oder liege ich Falsch#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

anderes Thema - hier der Saarlandsirrsin...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> anderes Thema - hier der Saarlandsirrsin...


 Ja schon klar. :g


----------



## oldhesse (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Selbst in Hessen in meinem Lehrgang wurde klar aufgezeigt das C und R nicht erlaubt sei. Wir hatten dazu mehrere  kurze Diskussionen. Die vermittelte Gedanken vom Dozent waren jedoch die, dass Fische sehr glitschig sind und durchaus einmal aus der Hand rutschen können. Das habe ich so adaptiert und praktiziere es unabsichtlich so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Selbst in Hessen in meinem Lehrgang wurde klar aufgezeigt das C und R nicht erlaubt sei.


Und in Hessen ist es eben so NICHT verboten, auch da versagen augenscheinlich wieder Kursleiter, weil sie nicht richtig informiert wurden oder absichtlich falsch lehren - typisch Verbanditerei halt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4607444
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320903
Zurücksetzen mit sinnvollem Grund erlaubt -  im Ermessen der Angler..


Hessen hat aber auch nix mit dem zu tun, *dass der saarländische Verband hier GLEICHZEITIG sich am Ende widersprechende Statements auf seiner Seite hat - Thema hier...*


----------



## oldhesse (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Mag ja sein. Ich wollte dennoch nicht derjenige sein der den 2m Wels released und dabei gefilmt wird. Unabhängig vom Bundesland. Die Warnung find ich daber net verkehrt vom Dozententeam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Eine Warnung ist eines - eine Falschinformation was anderes...

Und gleichzeitig mehrere sich am Ende widersprechende Darstellungen wie hier vom Saarverband das eigentliche Thema..


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Das sind halt Karrenpisser, wenn die pissen wollen, haben sie immer eine Begründung


----------



## Deiwel666 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Also ich geh vielmehr von totaler Inkompetenz der betreffende Verbände aus. Es mag schon sein dass man nun bemerkt hat, dass sich die Basis so langsam aber sicher von allen verschaukelt fühlt. Das hat natürlich Tradition, nur sind die Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren größer geworden. Man ist eben nicht mehr auf die an Staatspropaganda erinnernede Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände angewiesen.

Mag sein dass man aus diesem Grund mehre Haltungen zu "sensiblen" Themen im Köcher hat. Je nachdem wie die Stimmungslage gerade ist im Land, kann dann schnell geswitcht werden. Da sich der Angler in der Regel sowieso nicht sonderlich für Verbandsarbeit interessiert, fällt das dann auch kaum auf.

Dennoch deutet eine sich immer wiedersprechende Haltung und Meldung einfach auf Inkompetenz hin, grade in einer Phase in der die Verbände genau wissen dass sie unter Dauerfeuer stehen darf so etwas nicht passsieren.

Aber auch beim LFVBW ist sowas zu erkennen, zwar nicht in dem Zusammenhang, aber dort spricht man auf ein und der selben Seite einmal von 60.000 Mitgliedern und dann plötzlich sind es 70.000
Dort ist es definitiv Inkompetenz. #q

http://www.lfvbw.de/verband/ueber-uns

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Dennoch deutet eine sich immer wiedersprechende Haltung und Meldung einfach auf Inkompetenz hin, grade in einer Phase in der die Verbände genau wissen dass sie unter Dauerfeuer stehen darf so etwas nicht passsieren.


Würde ich so unterschreiben...

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch an release" stehende Schreiben geändert.

Allerdings stand dort ja auch, dass in den Schulungen des FVS zum Fischereischein das so gelehrt werden würde das c+r tierschutzwidrig sei - ob, wann und wie er die Kriterien zum Lehrgang ändert, die Inhalte und evtl. darauf abzielende Prüfungsfragen, hat er mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt.



			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _*In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört*, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _



Ich gehe also davon aus, dass alles weiterhin entsprechend wirr und irr gehandhabt wird im Saarland, und hier reiner Wahl-Populismus ohne entsprechenden fachlichen Hintergrund betrieben wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Das ist eine nicht uninteressante Zusammenstellung zu diesem angelpraktisch so wichtigen Thema. 
Und aus praktischer Sicht ist dieser Wirrwarr nicht hilfreich und kann auch nicht handlungsleitend sein in seiner merkwürdigen Widersprüchlichkeit. 
Die Sache hat jedoch auch zwei verbandspolitische Aspekte:
1.) Trotz der irritierenden Widersprüchlichkeit kann man die Zitate als Resultat einer mangelhaften Pflege der Homepage ansehen - oder eben auch als (ungewollten?) Ausdruck einer innerverbandlichen Diskussion über das Thema. Das eine solche offenbar stattfindet, ist immerhin ein Fortschritt gegenüber der in den Verbänden sonst herrschenden Orthodoxie. Wenn ich dabei allerdings lesen muss, dass jedwedes Zurücksetzen (massiger Fische) schon deswegen unzulässig sei, weil das eine Praxis des c & r sei, dann ist das schon deswegen erschütternd, weil dabei gegen alle Gesetze der Logik verstoßen wird. Ganz so, als dürfte man nicht mehr englisch reden, weil Trump seinen bullshit auf englisch äußert.
2.) Die Widersprüchlichkeit der Aussagen könnte/ müsste/ sollte den Verbandspräsidenten Schneiderlöchner erst recht im Hinblick auf seine Kandidatur um die DAFV-Präsidentschaft veranlassen, für Klarstellung zu sorgen. Hier steht zu befürchten, dass das Thema dann schnell unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Erhöhung der Wählbarkeit" im Sinne eines (unsinnigen) Totalverbots des Zurücksetzens und gegen eine selektive Entnahme rückwärtsformuliert wird. Dem zarten Pflänzchen des Diskutierens, das innerhalb des DAFV eigentlich unter Artenschutz gestellt werden müsste, wäre damit wieder einmal die Luft abgedreht. Der Kandidat wird sich schon im eigenen Interesse positionieren müssen, wenn er auf Bundesebene maßgeblich mitspielen will; schließlich handelt es sich bei der verbotsbegründenden Norm um ein Bundesgesetz.
Nur zur Erinnerung:
Die selektive Entnahme hat nichts mit der "Trophäenangelei" zu tun, sondern ist eine Angelmethode, deren bestandserhaltende Funktion in den meisten Ländern und auch in der deutschen Wissenschaft anerkannt ist. 
Wer sich eine Freigabe der "Trophäenangelei" wünscht, muss wissen, dass dieses Ziel unerreichbar bleibt, solange in der Auseinandersetzung nicht zwischen selektiver Entnahme und Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht unterschieden wird. 
Die Einlassungen des saarländischen Verbandes tragen auch vor dem Hintergrund der dort engen Kooperation mit der Landesregierung, nicht dazu bei, in der weiterhin offenen Frage endlich einen Schritt voranzukommen.

P.S.: Ups, da ändert sich wohl noch die Faktenlage. Warten wir also mit einer "endgültigen" Bewertung noch etwas ab.

P.S.2: Catch & release ist jedenfalls nicht strafbar, wenn mit grundsätzlicher Entnahmeabsicht geangelt wird, auch wenn bei einzelnen Fischen von einer Entnahme mit nachvollziehbaren Gründen abgesehen wird. Sofern in Landesfischereirecht ein Entnahmegebot geregelt ist, führt ein Verstoß gegen dieses nicht zu automatisch zu einem strafbaren Verstoß gegen das Bundestierschutzgesetz. Nur wer angelt, ohne überhaupt Fische entnehmen zu wollen, muss nach derzeit geltender Rechtslage mit Bestrafung rechnen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Mag sein dass man aus diesem Grund mehre Haltungen zu "sensiblen" Themen im Köcher hat. Je nachdem wie die Stimmungslage gerade ist im Land, kann dann schnell geswitcht werden. Da sich der Angler in der Regel sowieso nicht sonderlich für Verbandsarbeit interessiert, fällt das dann auch kaum auf.




Der Köcherinhalt besteht aus Kompetenzlosigkeit und Widersprüchen...

Sensible Themen..sowohl "damals"(VDSF) wie heute,egal ob auf Bundes-oder Länderebene,sind und bleiben nahezu die gleichen oder ähnlich merkwürdig tickender Verbandshelden  maßgeblich daran beteiligt,das so eine Pillepalle überhaupt erst zu einem sensiblen Thema wurde und wohl auch bleiben wird.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gehe also davon aus, dass alles weiterhin entsprechend wirr und irr gehandhabt wird im Saarland, und hier reiner Wahl-Populismus ohne entsprechenden fachlichen Hintergrund betrieben wird.



Kannste fast drauf wetten..da wird bis auf Taktik blabla nix weiter an positiven Ergebnissen passieren.


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... Verbandspräsidenten Schneiderlöchner erst recht im Hinblick auf seine Kandidatur um die DAFV-Präsidentschaft veranlassen, für Klarstellung zu sorgen. ...
> Der Kandidat wird sich schon im eigenen Interesse positionieren müssen,


Haha!
Wenn Schneiderlöchner eines nicht will, dann ist es klare Kante zu zeigen.

Er möchte von der Langesregierung, von der er als KöR abhängig ist, als zahmes ausführendes Objekt wahrgenommen werden.

Er will für die saarländischen Angler als Macher da stehen, obwohl er ihnen faule Eier ins Nest gelegt hat.

Er meint für jeden aus dem Verbandsgesochse wählbar sein zu müssen, egal welche Richtung diese im jeweiligen Ländle vertreten und dazu als der gelten, der dem sterbenden DAFV nicht nur wieder Leben einhaucht, sondern sogar eine tolle Erfolgsstory daraus machen könnte.

Nicht machbar!

Und genau deswegen erscheinen solche widersprüchlichen Statements.
Da muss ich Thomas widersprechen, es ist nicht irre, sondern eine Show, ein Schauspiel, auf das möglichst alle reinfallen sollen, weil jede meint, etwas von seiner eigenen Haltung in dem Geschwurbel wiederfinden zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

*Aktualisierung 06.03. 2017*

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch and Release" stehende Schreiben geändert.

Allerdings stand dort ja auch, dass in den Schulungen des FVS zum Fischereischein das so gelehrt werden würde das c+r tierschutzwidrig sei - ob, wann und wie er die Kriterien zum Lehrgang ändert, die Inhalte und evtl. darauf abzielende Prüfungsfragen, hat er mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt.



			
				Fischereiverband Saar schrieb:
			
		

> _*In den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung vermittelt der Fischereiverband Saar ein Allgemeinwissen, zu dem insbesondere auch die Erkenntnis gehört*, dass das „Catch and Release“ gegen § 1 S.2 TierSchG verstößt und deshalb zu unterbleiben hat. _



Ich gehe also davon aus, dass alles weiterhin entsprechend wirr und irr gehandhabt wird im Saarland, und hier reiner Wahl-Populismus ohne entsprechenden fachlichen Hintergrund betrieben wird.

Statt mit "Catch und Release" wie vorher wird jetzt mit genauso mit "Trophäenangeln" rumgemurkst und veröffentlicht.

Beides Kampfbegriffe von Anglerfeinden um Angler (PTEA, Haferbeck) zu stigmatisieren und Angeln abschaffen zu können - die spendensammelnde  Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarische Helfershelfer springen natürlich zu gerne auf diesen Zug auf.

*Wie kann -  egal wer von denen - IRGENDEIN ein Verbandler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei SO PRÜGELDUMM sein, Kampfbegriffe von Anglerfeinden selber weiter zu verwenden??*

Das einzige, was ich persönlich da akzeptieren würde an Aussage zum Gesamtthema ums zurücksetzen wäre Folgendes (oder etwas in der Art):

_Als Verbände sind wir wie jeder einzelne Angler auch verpflichtet, die Gesetze im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln einzuhalten.

Da Gesetze durchaus wandelbar sind, kämpfen wir als Verband aktiv dafür, Bundesgesetze wie Tier- und Naturschutzrecht sowie die Landesfischereigesetze im Sinne der Angler und entsprechend heutigen Erkenntnissen so anzupassen, dass der Angler in seinem Tun nicht aus Mißverständnissen oder versehentlich oder unter Ausnutzung von falschen Interpretationen böswillig kriminalisiert werden kann.

Insbesondere die Eigenverantwortung der Angler beim zurücksetzen von Fischen als gewünschte und teilweise auch vorgeschriebene Maßnahme zum Bestandsmanagement muss gefördert und sichergestellt werden._

Sich mit Kampfbegriffen von Angelgegnern auch noch wörtlich auseinander zu setzen, statt selber die Deutungshoheit zu übernehmen und denen noch teilweise recht zu geben - so bescheuert ist niemand ausser Verbandlern der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei!!

Herr Schneiderlöchner beweist wie der Rest-DAFV mit den ihn immer noch tragenden Landes-, Vasallen- und Abnickerverbänden mit den jeweils wirren und unüberlegten Äußerungen zu diesen Themen für mich klar, dass keiner von diesen aktuellen Funktionären auch nur ansatzweise geeignet ist, für Angler oder Angeln zu sprechen oder gar in der Lage, eine dringend notwendige Strukturreform IM SINNE DER ANGLER UND DES ANGELNS oder gar eine Verbesserung herbeizuführen.

*Nach wie vor sind für mich diese Leute fast ALLE im Korsett von 3 Jahrzehnten schützergerpägter Gehirnwäsche gefangen, ohne auch nur ansatzweise dazu gelernt zu haben.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Mit Strukturreform meinte ich übrigens nicht nur den DAFV, sondern auch vor allem die Landesverbände, die das alles erst ja verursacht haben und nach wie vor abnicken..

Und ihr kennt alle den Spruch:
Wenn man einen Sumpf austrocknen will, sollte man vorher nicht die Frösche fragen (und schon gar nicht die Frösche am Sumpf arbeiten lassen, den trockener wird der dadurch nicht werden)............


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Leider fehlt es diesen Menschen einfach an der sprachlichen Fantasie, um Sachverhalte korrekt in Worte zu fassen. 
Wie Brotfisch es schon gesagt hat und wie es durch zig Urteile und juristischen Publikationen bestätigt ist, widerspricht es in keiner Weise irgendeinem Gesetz, einen zuvor gefangenen Fisch schonend zurück zu setzen, wenn es für den Angler Gründe gegen eine Verwertung gibt.
Das ist rein begrifflich dann das nicht verbotene Catch *AND* Release.
Kritisch i.S.d. TSchG ist höchstens das Catch *TO *Release, also das Angeln mit der vorsätzlichen Absicht des Zurücksetzens.

Ein *für* die Angler arbeitender Verband würde sich dafür einsetzen, beides soweit zu legalisieren, wie es im größten Teil von Resteuropa gängig und üblich ist.  
Für die unfähigen Fuzzis bei uns in Deutschland wäre es ja schon eine Leistung, wenn wenigstens diese Differenzierung endlich mit Rechtssicherheit und Klarheit gefüllt werden könnte, damit diese Tierrechtsspinner und selbst ernannten Naturschützer eine klare Kante gezeigt bekommen. Mir ist selbst von dem weltweit die Naturnutzer terrorisierenden Haufen nicht bekannt, dass sie in Ländern, in denen C&R gängige Praxis, so einen Aufwand betreiben, wie bei uns. Und der Grund liegt auf der Hand: Hier haben Sie keine ernsthafte Gegner, weil die Verbände lieber wegschauen oder sich gegen die Angler auf die selbe Seite stellen. Deshalb ist das, was Saar da zeigt, auch so typisch dilettantisch und unausgegoren. 
Egal ob Nichtanglerin oder Sprücheklopfer, das DAFV-Elend wird weitergehen.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Die Unterscheidung zwischen catch AND release und catch TO release ist sehr treffend.
Rechtsunsicherheit besteht - nicht zuletzt aufgrund der mangelnden sprachlichen Differenzierung - für die Angler, die catch AND release betreiben. Das sind z.B. auch viele Raubfisch- und Salmonidenangler. Hier muss von den Verbänden gefordert werden, dass sie für Klarheit sorgen. Argumente dafür sind mehr als ausreichend veröffentlicht worden, auch von der Wissenschaft.
Die Forderung nach einer Straffreiheit für catch TO release - Angler ist davon klar zu unterscheiden. Es handelt sich, auch wenn man das gesetzestechnisch durch eine Änderung hinbekommen könnte, um eine angelfachlich grundsätzlich andere Angelegenheit. 
Ich bin der Auffassung, dass nicht nur die Verbände anfangen sollen, diese Unterscheidung anzuerkennen. Das gilt dann aber auch für diejenigen, die Forderungen aufstellen.
Demjenigen, der eine Forelle für den Grill fangen will, aber eine Äsche fängt, ist wenig geholfen, wenn er immerzu mit dem Karpfenangler, der nur photographieren will, in einen Fischtopf geworfen wird. Es mag realo sein und eben nicht fundi, aber eine Legalisierung des Angelns ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht ist gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig. Weder in einer CDU/FDP-Koalition, noch in einer Alleinregierung der Union. Es mag ehrenhaft sein, für unwahrscheinliche Ziele zu kämpfen. Aber es ist klug, keine aussichtslosen Kämpfe zu führen.


----------



## Saarsprung (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es mag realo sein und eben nicht fundi, aber eine Legalisierung des Angelns ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht ist gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig. Weder in einer CDU/FDP-Koalition, noch in einer Alleinregierung der Union. Es mag ehrenhaft sein, für unwahrscheinliche Ziele zu kämpfen. Aber es ist klug, keine aussichtslosen Kämpfe zu führen.



#h Tip Top, dachte nicht das ich hier unter den Hardlinern solch Weise Worte noch zu lesen bekomme! Respekt!
|good:|good:

Denke auch das dieser Umstand auch das grösste Problem der Vereine und auch Verbände ist um wichtige Punkte umzusetzen bzw. zu klären.
Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Das Problem der Vereine und Verbände ist 3 Jahrzehnte schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche und dass sie die Leute, von denen sie bezahlt werden öffentlich noch als Gefahr darstellen.

Am besten hier durch die wirren Saarländer zu belegen.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es mag realo sein und eben nicht fundi, aber eine Legalisierung des Angelns ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht ist gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig.


Das hat man das auch vom Rauchverbot, Anschnallpflicht, Homoehe oder blanken Möpsen in der Werbung gesagt;
_so etwas wird es niemals geben!_

Es sind menschengemachte Regeln,
keine Naturgesetze.

Ja, Interessenvertreter sollten realistische, umsetzbare Forderungen stellen (und auch versuchen sie durch zu drücken!).
Aber sie sollten auch ruhig Visionen, weitergehende Ziele,... eben eine Überzeugung und Haltung haben, 
denn wer weiß...
Wenn sie eine solche Haltung aber heute bei jeder Gelegenheit und in jede Richtung verteufeln, 
werden sie diese übermorgen sicherlich auch nicht umgesetzt kriegen,
weil sie damit selbst verhindern, dass der Zug überhaupt jemals in die richtige Richtung fahren kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> #h Tip Top, dachte nicht das ich hier unter den Hardlinern solch Weise Worte noch zu lesen bekomme! Respekt!
> |good:|good:



Prima,nicht ?

So kann man auch gleich mal den Umstand verdrängen,das gewisse Verbände weder für unwahrscheinliche Ziele,noch für aussichtslose Kämpfe standen..deren einzige "Lobbyarbeit" bestand nämlich im permanenten schwenken der weissen Fahne.

Wenn du alle Postings/Blogbeiträge von Brotfisch zur Thematik gelesen hättest,wüsstest du nämlich wo das Grundübel zu finden ist.


----------



## FrankNMS (6. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Wendehälse ohne Rückrat sind doch aller Orten voll im Trend, warum wundert es Euch? 

C+R war es schon immer und wird es immer sein: Tierqälerei. Fangen, töten, essen. Alles andere ist NICHT waidgerecht und sinnleer, das könnt ihr drehen und wenden, wie ihr es wollt.

Ich für mich halte heutzutage mehr vom Menschenschutz als vom Tierschutz. Mir wird heutzutage immer mehr verboten, selbst das Leben will man mir mehr denn je nehmen, auf Silvesterfeiern und Weihnachtsmärkten und für die grünbunten Ökofaschisten ist die tollste Natur die Welt ohne Menschen. 

Wer schützt meine Rasse??????


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



FrankNMS schrieb:


> C+R war es schon immer und wird es immer sein: Tierqälerei. Fangen, töten, essen. Alles andere ist NICHT waidgerecht und sinnleer, das könnt ihr drehen und wenden, wie ihr es wollt.


Diese Aussage kann jederzeit Deine persönliche Meinung sein, jederzeit zugestanden.

Ist aber durch Fakten weder biologisch (Fische nicht leidensfähig) noch juristisch so haltbar.

Hat zudem mit dem eigentlichen Thema nix zu tun, den irrren und wirren "Umdrehungen" des Saarverbandes bei den Veröffentlichungen und dem praktischen Tun dieses an der KöR-Leine der Regierung geführten Kleinverbandes der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 06.03. 2017*
> 
> Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch and Release" stehende Schreiben geändert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

*Aktualisierung 20. 03. 2017*

Aus der Saarbrücker Zeitung:
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...zorganisationen-Saarzeitung;art446432,6406829

Neben Kuschelkurs mit Tierschützern und Grünen gab der Präsident Schneiderlöchner laut Saarbrücker Zeitung folgenden Satz von sich:

_„Nach meinem Verständnis – *und ich bin ja Jurist* – ist es durchaus möglich, dass ich diesen Fisch noch einmal zurücksetzen kann“, sagte Schneiderlöhner._

Find ich insofern witzig, als ihm hier im Thread ein "Nichtjurist" vorführen musste, wie wenig juristisch fachgerecht die Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten seines Verbandes zum Thema c+r waren und er das sogar zugegeben hat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herr Schneiderlöchner hat sich bei mir bedankt und nun das vormals unter  "Catch an release" stehende Schreiben geändert.
> 
> Allerdings stand dort ja auch, dass in den Schulungen des FVS zum Fischereischein das so gelehrt werden würde das c+r tierschutzwidrig sei - ob, wann und wie er die Kriterien zum Lehrgang ändert, die Inhalte und evtl. darauf abzielende Prüfungsfragen, hat er mir allerdings nicht mitgeteilt.



Manche Juristen scheinen wirklich schmerzfrei zu sein.

Dass man aber, wenn man als Präsident eines Fischereiverbandes mehr Tierschutz mit dem Minister zusammen ins Gesetz schreibt, gleichzeitig aber Retter der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im Rest-DAFV werden will, zu solchen interessanten rhetorisch/juristischen Volten greifen muss, ist verständlich.


----------



## mapasuma (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Ab Minute 12 wird es interessant! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYUzCKKc0-8

Was will Herr RA  Schneiderlöchner mit der aussage da den Saarländischen Anglern nun mitteilen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Unterscheidung zwischen catch AND release und catch TO release ist sehr treffend. [...]
> 
> Ich bin der Auffassung, dass nicht nur die Verbände anfangen sollen, diese Unterscheidung anzuerkennen.



Die Unterscheidung ist ohne Wert, denn beides ist überall dort erlaubt, wo das LFisch-Recht keine Entnahmepflicht anordnet. Dort, wo diese besteht, ist beides verboten. Hilft also nicht.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es mag realo sein und eben nicht fundi, aber eine Legalisierung des Angelns ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht ist gesellschaftlich nicht mehrheitsfähig. Weder in einer CDU/FDP-Koalition, noch in einer Alleinregierung der Union. Es mag ehrenhaft sein, für unwahrscheinliche Ziele zu kämpfen. Aber es ist klug, keine aussichtslosen Kämpfe zu führen.


Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das Zurücksetzen in der Gesellschaft mehrheitsfähig ist. Wenn ich am Rhein angle und zuschauende Nichtangler sehen, wie ich eine Barbe fange und diese zurücksetze, erlebe ich ausschließlich positive Reaktionen. Manchmal kommt die Frage, ob der Fisch nicht schmeckt. Dann stelle ich das klar, dass Barbe für mich kein kulinarischer Genuss ist und ich dem Fisch daher lieber sein Leben schenke. Für mich ist gerade das Mehrheitsfähig. Allerdings fotografiere ich meine Fänge nicht, behandle den Fisch sehr vorsichtig und setze ihn schnellst möglich zurück.




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Demjenigen, der eine Forelle für den Grill fangen will, aber eine Äsche fängt, ist wenig geholfen, wenn er immerzu mit dem Karpfenangler, der nur photographieren will, in einen Fischtopf geworfen wird.


 Nur am Rande. Immer wieder sehe ich, wie Angler Forellen oder Äschen anpacken, abhaken und zurück ins Wasser setzen. Nach meiner Erfahrung (betrifft nur Forellen in unserem Vereinsgewässer), gehen die Viecher kaputt. Der Karpfen hält diese Behandlung aus. Wer den Salomoniden eine Chance geben will, sollte sie tunlich nicht anfassen und noch im Wasser abhaken. Daher sehe ich hier das Problem genau anders herum. Das hat aber nur am Rande was mit dem Strang-Thema zu tun.

Das rumeiern im Saarland ist jedenfalls unerträglich.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das  Zurücksetzen in der Gesellschaft mehrheitsfähig ist. Wenn ich am Rhein  angle und zuschauende Nichtangler sehen, wie ich eine Barbe  fange und diese zurücksetze, erlebe ich ausschließlich positive  Reaktionen. Manchmal kommt die Frage, ob der Fisch nicht schmeckt. Dann  stelle ich das klar, dass Barbe  für mich kein kulinarischer Genuss ist und ich dem Fisch daher lieber  sein Leben schenke. Für mich ist gerade das Mehrheitsfähig. Allerdings  fotografiere ich meine Fänge nicht, behandle den Fisch sehr vorsichtig  und setze ihn schnellst möglich zurück.


Das ist doch genau das rumgeeiere was keiner willl. Du magst keine Barbe ... ein andere kein Zander oder keine Forelle. 

Und jetzt mache ich mal ein Diskussionsfass auf:



> Allerdings  fotografiere ich meine Fänge nicht, behandle den Fisch sehr vorsichtig  und setze ihn schnellst möglich zurück.


Was sind denn 30 Sekunden photografieren....gegenüber 3 Minuten Drill, wenn ich denn Fisch auch mit einer 0,60 und GF-Rute einfach in 3 sec reinholen könntest ?

Das ist für mich die Perversion der eigenen Sache. Das Angelequipment wird auf den maximalen Drill ausgerichtet und die Moral hält bei euch nicht Stand.

Und das ist auch der Punkt, wo die Verbände den Spass am Angeln negieren. Man darf bei unseren Angelverbänden nicht lächeln beim Angeln...! Weil die Basics verraten und verkauft wurden .... müssen wir uns jetzt als Angler mit Peta`s und Nabu`s auf eine Ebene stellen.

Ansonsten frage ich mich, wieso der DAFV nicht auf Angelequipment reglementiert. dass den Fisch zur Nahrungsaufnahme sofort und unmittelbar zum Ufer bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Und das ist auch der Punkt, wo die Verbände den Spass am Angeln negieren. Man darf bei unseren Angelverbänden nicht lächeln beim Angeln...! Weil die Basics verraten und verkauft wurden .... müssen wir uns jetzt als Angler mit Peta`s und Nabu`s auf eine Ebene stellen.


So ist das leider...

Nach dem unsäglichen Drosse (vom Rheinischen/Vorgängerverband) der diese ganze Schexxx ins Rollen brachte, kann Kolja aber jetzt (> auch Rheinischer) sich öffentlich immerhin schon relativ vernünftig zum zurücksetzen äußern..

Früher (nicht so lange her - vielleicht 4 - 5 Jahre) wäre er für solche Äußerungen da geköpft, gepfählt, gevierteilt und verbrannt worden..

Dennoch ist das alles nur halbherzig und hat natürlich NICHTS mit dem Saarproblem zu tun, was Thema hier ist.

Dass wir einem Juristen wie dem Putschversucherlein Schneiderlöchner (der natürlich trotz großer Worte seines Vizes bei uns NICHT beim DAFV kündigt sondern brav den Schwanz einzieht ;-))) das erst erklären mussten, was er für Dreck auf seiner Seite zum Thema C+R öffentlich hatte (Video ist ja nicht viel besser - guckt sich das echt einer voll an??), zeigt viel..

Genau wie seine neueste Schote, jedem Juristen würdig, der Angeln in den Rang eines Grundrechtes setzt - Reschpekt..

Solche Verbände und Juristen, das ist wohl das, was sich der bürokrateutonische organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer wirklich wünscht und zumindest im Saarland vollumfänglich bekommen hat....

Warum er solche masochistischen Anwandlungen hat, wird noch erforscht...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Das ist doch genau das rumgeeiere was keiner willl. Du magst keine Barbe ... ein andere kein Zander oder keine Forelle.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn dabei rumgeeier? Ich mag keine Barben und angel sie trotzdem, weil Barben angeln Spass mach. Ergo, ich angle ohne Verwertungsabsicht. Eine Barbe überlebt es in der Regel ja auch, wenn man sie zurücksetzt. Das mit dem Fotografieren kommt bei Nichtanglern eben dann nicht gut an, wenn sich das Zurücksetzen dadurch erheblich verzögert. 



Wegberger schrieb:


> Und das ist auch der Punkt, wo die Verbände den Spass am Angeln negieren. Man darf bei unseren Angelverbänden nicht lächeln beim Angeln...! Weil die Basics verraten und verkauft wurden .... müssen wir uns jetzt als Angler mit Peta`s und Nabu`s auf eine Ebene stellen.


 Wenn das so beim Saarländischen Verband ist, kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich halte die Aussage aber für Bull Shit!



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ansonsten frage ich mich, wieso der DAFV nicht auf Angelequipment reglementiert. dass den Fisch zur Nahrungsaufnahme sofort und unmittelbar zum Ufer bringt.


 Das Fanggerät ist so zu wählen, dass es für das Fangen der zu erwartenden Fische ausreichend dimensioniert ist und Schnurbruch vermieden wird. Das habe ich so für die Fischerprüfung gelernt und bringe es so auch unserer Jugend bei. Das Angeln selber ist rechtlich unproblematisch. Auch das Zurücksetzen ist (Ausnahme Bayern) unproblematisch, selbst wenn man keine Verwertungsabsicht hat. Das Fotografieren kann rechtlich problematisch sei. Ich persönlich habe dann nichts gegen, das Fotografieren, wenn der Angler dabei nicht nur sein Selbstdarstellungsdrang befriedigt, sonder das Wohl des Fisches im Auge behält und das ganze Prozedere so schnell, wie möglich abhandelt. Dies würde ich für die absolute Mehrzahl der Angler unterstellen. Wie überall gibt es aber auch Arschlöcher. Ich vermute das rumgeeier des Verbandes resultiert aus der Angst vor diesen Arschlöchern, die die Außendarstellung der Angler gefährden. - Mir scheinen jedoch die daraus gezogenen Schlüsse des oder der Verbände falsch. - Der richtige Schluss kann nicht sein auf staatliche Verbote hinzuwirken. Die Verbände müssen hier schlicht Aufklärungsarbeit leisten und an die Vernunft der Angler appellieren. Dies ist schon alleine deshalb geboten, weil man das Verhalten der Angler gegenüber dem Fisch flächendeckend gar nicht überwachen kann. Es soll aber auch der Angler das Wohl des Fisches nicht aus dem Auge verlieren, der nicht überwacht wird. Dieses Ziel kann ich nicht durch stärkere Reglementierung erreichen. 

Das Hin und Her des Saar-Präsi ist ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Gerade als Jurist sollte er seine juristischen Kenntnisse in den Dienst der Angler stellen. Da kann ich die rechtlich erkennbar falschen Aussagen zum Zurücksetzen nicht nachvollziehen. Wir sprechen hier auch nicht von juristischen Aufsätze und Urteilen aus den letzten Jahren. Das Thema war m. E. schon seit über 10 Jahren durch. Wie man dann noch als Jurist ernsthaft behaupten kann, dass das Zurücksetzen nicht erlaubt sei, ist für mich zu hoch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Hin und Her des Saar-Präsi ist ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Gerade als Jurist sollte er seine juristischen Kenntnisse in den Dienst der Angler stellen.


Verbandler halt mit der bei ihnen üblichen Kompetenz.

Die Frage ist nur, muss man so sein, um in  einem Verband ein Ämtchen zu bekommen, oder wird man so, wenn man dann im Ämtchen ist.

Und das ist sicher im Saarland so, aber genauso sicher in (fast) allen Verbänden der abnickenden Vasallen- und Bodensatzverbände im Tier- und Naturschützenden, anglerfeindlichen Rest-DAFV.

Wärs anders, wären ja alle zufrieden..

Man müsste eigentlich mal seinen Minister Jost im Saarland fragen, wie der das sieht mit C+R (weil de sich da öffentlich durchaus schon anders eingelassen hatte als der Präsi) und wann der denn im Gegensatz zum Rest von Deutschland das Angeln im Saarland in dern Rang eines Grundrechtes erhoben hatte ....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Die Aussage mit dem Grundrecht würde ich mal nicht so hoch hängen, die ist von der gleichen Qualität, wie wenn du von einem Menschenrecht sprichst. Dies ist im direkten Begriffsverständnis halt falsch, im übertragenen aber richtig. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mit dieser Aussage kein Problem. 

Erst in der Praxis, dass heiß im direkten Kontakt mit der Politik sieht man, was durchsetzbar ist und was nicht. Aus diesem Grunde wird es immer eine Diskrepanz zwischen den Theoretikern hier im Anglerboard und den Praktikern an der Front geben. Auch das würde ich nicht kritisieren wollen. Kritisieren kann man aber, wenn die Praktiker erst gar nicht an die Front gehen. 

Wenn es aber um Rechtspositionen geht, die teilweise auch noch zugunsten der Angler nahezu eindeutig sind (absolute Eindeutigkeit gibt es in der Juristerei kaum), dann müssen die auch so von den Verbänden für die Angler vertreten werden. Herr Drosse ist mir vom Namen, nicht aber als Person bekannt. Ich kenne seine Rechtsposition und habe sie schon damals nicht geteilt. Es schien mir so, als habe Herr Drosse hier den Verband für seine persönliche Auffassung von Tierschutz instrumentalisiert. Ich kann auch absolut bestätigen, dass diese (falsche) Auffassung, in meinen Augen manipulativ an Angeleinsteiger weitergegeben wurde. Genau das scheint ja auch im Saarland so zu passieren. Wenn man sich die Aussagen zum Vorbereitungsunterricht anschaut.

Auch in der Vorbereitungsliteratur für die Fischerprüfung (hier kann ich nur für NRW sprechen) Finde ich immer wieder den Satz: „Waidgerecht heiße „dem TierSchG entsprechend“. Diese Aussage halte ich bereist für falsch und fatal. Schon an dieser Stelle gibt man nämlich eine Position auf. Waidgerecht beinhaltet in Teilen sogar mehr, als das TierSchG. Es sind tradierte Verhaltensweisen, aus denen der Respekt des Jägers/ Anglers gegenüber dem bejagten/ beangelten Tier unmittelbar zutage tritt. Setzt man die anglerischen Traditionen jedoch mit dem geltenden TierSchG gleich, gibt man folglich seine Traditionen auf! Angelen und Jagen sind aber Kulturtechniken, die gerade von ihrer Tradition leben. Wir billigen doch auch den Traditionsschützen den Erwerb von Waffen zu, obwohl es schon lange nicht mehr nötig ist, dass diese mit angelegter Armbrust auf der Stadtmauer Wache halten, um die Stadt vor Eindringlingen zu schützen. Hier wäre auch vom Saarländischen Verband eine klare Kante wünschenswert.

Angeln, als Kulturtechnik beinhaltet im Begriff des Waidgerechten sowohl traditionelle Elemente, wie auch die Fairness und den Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch, als auch daraus abgeleitet den Respekt für die Natur als Ganzes (wer mag, kann hier auch von Schöpfung reden). Damit leiten sich der Tierschutz und der Naturschutz bereits aus der anglerischen Tradition ab, die man insgesamt in dem Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit zusammenfassen kann. Dies alles ist aber ohne die Tradition nicht zu denken. Damit gibt die Tradition auch eine gewisse Reihenfolge der angestrebten Ziele vor, die da lautet: Angeln vor Fischschutz, vor Gewässerschutz, vor sonstigem Naturschutz. Das aus politischen und taktischen Gründen dies in den Verbenden teilweise nach außen anders dargestellt werden muss, bleibt dabei doch unbenommen. Dies ist dann eben der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis. Nur deshalb muss man nicht das traditionelle Element und die damit verbundene Rechtsposition aufgeben. Hier sind uns im Übrigen die Jäger voraus.

Sorry Thomas, dass ich etwas ausschweifend war, aber manchmal gehen eben auch mit mir die Gäule durch. Wenn es für den Beitrag einen passenderen Strang gibt, kannst du gerne verschieben. Aber genau das geeiere den Saar-Verbandes ist es, was die Verbände in Misskredit bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

nicht nur das Geeire des Saarverbandes, auch das ständige Umfallen des Rheinischen und das fachlich wie menschlich inakzeptabe Verhalten des DAFV (H-Km Seggelke und Lindner wg. menschlich) bringt Verbände in Misskredit.

Alles eine Sorte - so sehr sticht das Saarland da nicht raus,. passt eher dazu..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht nur das Geeire des Saarverbandes, auch das ständige Umfallen des Rheinischen und das fachlich wie menschlich inakzeptabe Verhalten des DAFV (H-Km Seggelke und Lindner wg. menschlich) bringt Verbände in Misskredit.
> 
> Alles eine Sorte - so sehr sticht das Saarland da nicht raus,. passt eher dazu..



Eine Übertreibung der Mitgliederzahlen, gehört zum normalen PR-Geschäft dazu. Werbung übertreibt nun einmal und stimmt in den seltensten fällen. Da sehe ich kein menschliches Problem. Die Personen Seggelke und Lindner kenne ich persönlich nicht und erlaube mir daher auch kein Urteil über sie in menschlicher Hinsicht. Hier kann man nur deren Arbeit beurteilen. Daher würde ich mich auch nicht zu der pauschalen, falschen Beurteilung hinreißen lassen, wie "alles eine Sorte". Derartige Behauptungen stimmen nie und sind unsachlich. 

Am Rande: Wieso ist der RhFV * wieder* umgekippt? - Richtig ist, dass er einmal umgekippt ist, weil er erst gekündigt hat und dann wieder eingetreten ist. Die Gründe hierfür wahren m. W., dass man zu der Auffassung kam, dass man auf den DAFV nur Einfluss nehmen kann, wenn man in ihm Mitglied ist. Hatte also mit dem Prinzip Hoffnung zu tun. Nun diese Hoffnung kann man haben, muss man aber nicht. Eine Sache der Entscheidungsträger, die es verantworten müssen. 

Nach m. W. ist derzeit Stand der Dinge, dass die JHV des RhFV mit großer Mehrheit beschossen hatte, erneut zu Kündigen. Nennen wir es Prinzip Hoffnungslosigkeit. An diesem Beschluss hat sich bis heute nichts geändert. Ich gehe daher auch davon aus, dass die Kündigung erklärt wir. Etwas anderes könnte sich ja nur ergeben, wenn es zu einem anderen Beschluss der Mitglieder kommt. Sollte dies der Fall sein, kann man doch dem Vorstand nicht für das Abstimmungsverhalten seiner Mitglieder verantwortlich machen. Was ist das für ein demokratisches Verständnis. - Es steht aber in den Sternen, ob nach dem starken Votum für den Austritt, die Mitglieder nun anders herum entscheiden. Warum sollten sie? Das würde m. E. nur passieren, wenn es klare Anzeichen gäbe, dass der DAFV vom Saulus zum Paulus würde. Wenn die Mitglieder zu einem solchen Ergebnis kommen, dann ist es halt so. Auch dafür kann der Vorstand aber nichts. Du beschwörst doch immer so gerne die Basis. Nun, was kann den ein Verband anderes machen, als seine Basis darüber abstimmen zu lassen? - Dies ist eine elementar andere Situation zum Saar- Verband. Hier wurde nicht durch Mitglieder etwas abgestimmt, sondern von oben eine Direktive ausgegeben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja
Hallo miteinander




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Angeln, als Kulturtechnik beinhaltet im Begriff des Waidgerechten sowohl traditionelle Elemente, wie auch die Fairness und den Respekt gegenüber dem Fisch, als auch daraus abgeleitet den Respekt für die Natur als Ganzes (wer mag, kann hier auch von Schöpfung reden). Damit leiten sich der Tierschutz und der Naturschutz bereits aus der anglerischen Tradition ab, die man insgesamt in dem Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit zusammenfassen kann. .



Alles recht und schön. Es gibt dazu in der deutschen Angelliteratur ein Standardwerk, in dem das alles genau ausgearbeitet und niedergeschrieben ist, nämlich (im Original): 

Franz Menzebach: Fischgerechtigkeit - waidgerechtes Sportfischen

Nach dem Tod von Menzebach wurde das Werk weitergeführt und weiterentwickelt von Armin Göllner und heißt aktuell:

"Weidgerechte Angelfischerei - Ethische Betrachtung einer Passion"

Dort ist aktuell niedergeschrieben was das Ethos der deutschen Angelfischerei ausmacht.

Und genau da liegt das Problem. Dieses anglerische Ethos teilen nicht alle Angler, wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler.

Es gibt fundamentale Unterschiede in Deutschland in der Auffassung was Angeln bedeutet und wie es sich ethisch-moralisch begründet.

Die Folgen kann man u.a. anhand der unterschiedlichen Positionen der der Landesverbände betrachten. Und der saarländische Verband gibt halt ein ganz trauriges Gesamtbild in diesem Zusammenhang ab. Mir scheint, der dortige Präsident nimmt Signale aus unterschiedlichen anglerischen Grundrichtungen wahr, findet die irgendwie interessant, sieht ihre Widersprüchligkeit nicht, nimmt sie alle auf und verkündet je nach Tagesverfassung einzelne davon.

Saarland ist vielleicht das Konzentrat deutscher Anglerbefindlichkeit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Genau aus diesem Grunde wäre es eben wichtig gewesen, die Grundsätze bei der Fusion festzulegen. Dann hätte man jetzt auch nicht das Geeiere.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja
Hallo miteinander



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde wäre es eben wichtig gewesen, die Grundsätze bei der Fusion festzulegen. Dann hätte man jetzt auch nicht das Geeiere.



sorry, aber einfach nicht verstanden. Waidgerechtigkeit als Fundament der Anglerethik macht doch gerade das Problem. Das schließt z.B. Wettkampfangeln aus. Und das ist ein Spaltpilz. So wird es nicht funktionieren.

Das Problem ist, dass das Ethos oder allgemeiner gesprochen Werte nicht verhandelbar (aber wandelbar) sind. Das gilt es zu beachten und von da weg Lösungen zu entwickeln.

Die ganze Geschichte ist einfach gedanklich nicht sauber durchstrukturiert. Die Verbandspräsidien liefern dazu keine Beiträge, haben wahrscheinlich die Problemlage nicht ansatzweise erkannt. Und der saarländische Präsident führt augenscheinlich vor, dass es so ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Auch ich sehe Wettfischen über die Traditionsfischen hinaus, als problematisch und mit der Waidgerechtigkeit kaum vereinbar an. Dabei finde ich es weniger Problematisch, dass ein "Bester" gekürt wird, als vielmehr die Unsinnigkeit Fische lebend zu hältern, nur damit man hinterher das Gesamtgewicht bestimmen kann. Ich halte Wettfischen in dieser Art, als in Deutschland für nicht mehrheitsfähig an. Wenn das ein Spaltpilz ist, dann mögen diejenigen, denen Wettfischen wichtig ist einen eigenen Verband gründen und diejenigen, denen es nicht wichtig ist, einen anderen Verband. Einheit aller Verbände um jeden Preis, halte ich für nicht erstrebenswert. Dies ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Nach meiner Einschätzung sind die Wettfisch-Befürworter eine Minderheit.  Es werde es nicht tun. Dies schließt aber doch nicht aus, dass man im Übrigen einen Konsens zwischen den Verbänden findet.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Ich halte Wettfischen in dieser Art, als in Deutschland für nicht mehrheitsfähig an.


Das ist doch aus meiner Sicht Umbug ..... denn die Mehrheit interessiert das gar nicht ... denen ist das einfach schnuppe und egal.

Aus meiner Sicht ist dieser ganze Mist nur aus der Verbiegung -> das Angeln mit dem Tierschutz & Tierecht a`la Nabu & Peta in einen vorausschauenden Bessermenschwettbewerb zu stellen -> passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Das, lieber Wegberger ist der Unterschied zwischen praktischen Anglern und Verbandlern...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde wäre es eben wichtig gewesen, die Grundsätze bei der Fusion festzulegen. Dann hätte man jetzt auch nicht das Geeiere.



Und auf welchem "Ethiklevel" das dank VDSF Politik der vorherigen 25 Jahre höchstwahrscheinlich abgelaufen wäre,kann man sich an 2 Fingern ausrechnen...nämlich keinen Funken liberaler.

Und wir würden genauso dastehen wie heute..das jeder den Faktor Ethik beim Angeln so handhabt,wie er persönlich meint und mag.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Das ist doch aus meiner Sicht Umbug ..... denn die Mehrheit interessiert das gar nicht ... denen ist das einfach schnuppe und egal.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist dieser ganze Mist nur aus der Verbiegung -> das Angeln mit dem Tierschutz & Tierecht a`la Nabu & Peta in einen vorausschauenden Bessermenschwettbewerb zu stellen -> passiert.


Ich lasse dir deine Sicht ja. Aber ich muss sie ja nicht vertreten. Und das Hältern von Fischen, die ich eh wieder zurücksetze, halte ich schlicht für Unfug. Auch das kann ja jeder halten, wie er denkt. Übrigens halte ich das als praktischer Angler für Unfug und nicht in meiner Funktion beim Verband. 

All diejenigen, die Wettfischen für Mehrheitsfähig ansehen, können ja gerne dafür kämpfen. Zum Glück leben wir ja in einer Demokratie. Schauen wir doch einfach mal in ein paar Jahren, wer recht hatte. Wenn dann Wettanglen Bundesweit uneingeschränkt erlaubt ist, werde ich dann gerne hier im Angelboard Abbitte leisten. Wegen mir spendiere ich dann auch ein Fass Kölsch.

Gibt es noch LVs die für Wettfischen eintreten, also LVs von nennenswerter Größe?


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,

du bist ein kleiner Spassvogel:



> Gibt es noch LVs die für Wettfischen eintreten, also LVs von nennenswerter Größe?



Wir haben ja noch nicht mal LVs (DAFV angegliedert) in nennenwerter Größe, die fürs Angeln eintreten #d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Kolja,der Zug ist abgefahren und das weisst du auch..bereits zu Zeiten der Ansichten eines H. Drosse' hätte man da reagieren müssen.

Casting ist der sportliche Vergleichswettkampf der Angler..so  war es mal auf der DAFV Seite zu lesen..selten hat nur ein einziger Satz bei mir soviel Brechreiz ausgelöst.


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

http://dsav.eu/ Nicht direkt Wettkampfverband....



Was zählt zu Wettfischen? Königsangeln wer fängt die dicksten fische...ist das nicht eine art Wettkampf nur getarnt schön geredet damit uns Gegner nicht so ...können.

Heuchelei.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> du bist ein kleiner Spassvogel:
> 
> ...



Nicht fürs Angeln eintreten oder nicht fürs Angeln nach deinen Vorstellungen eintreten? Und wie viele Leute treten denn für das Angeln nach deinen Vorstellungen ein? Bist du mit deiner Vorstellung da Mehrheitsfähig?

Das Problem ist doch, dass man allenfalls einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner finden kann. Es werden nie alle individuellen Vorstellungen vom Angeln in einem BV oder LV abgedeckt sein. Dies ist bei politischen Parteien im übrigen auch nicht anders. Man muss also immer eine Gewichtung seiner Interessen vornehmen. Dabei ist die Haltung, ich bin gegen alle Verbände (vergleichbar mit dem Nichtwähler) genau so gut, wie die Einstellung, ein paar Kröten zu schlucken, sich aber einem Verband anzuschließen (also eine Partei zu wählen.)

Das was hier von Thomas und einigen anderen gefordert wird ist, übertragen auf die Politik: Schafft alle Parteien ab! - Und das bedeutet im Ergebnis. Schafft die Demokratie ab!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

@gründler: Der DSAV tritt laut der HP nicht für das Wettkampfangeln ein!


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @gründler: Der DSAV tritt laut der HP nicht für das Wettkampfangeln ein!






Schickt aber Leute auf diese bezw. hängt voll mit drin....

Ich glaube Du brauchst mir nix über die Szene erzählen,bin da bestens info. und fahre selber auf "Veranstaltungen" und habe jahrelang welche Ausgerichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Und der DAFV wäre kompetent bei der Vertretung der Angler, steht auf deen Seite  - genauso lachhaft ....

Gründler, dazu brauchste ne Verbandssonnenbrille ;-))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



gründler schrieb:


> Schickt aber Leute auf diese bezw. hängt voll mit drin....
> 
> Ich glaube Du brauchst mir nix über die Szene erzählen,bin da bestens info. und fahre selber auf "Veranstaltungen" und habe jahrelang welche Ausgerichtet.



Wie nennt man das, wenn ein Verband A) sagt, aber B) macht?

Der Hinweis auf der HP des DSAV ist jedenfalls eindeutig.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Das was hier von Thomas und einigen anderen gefordert wird ist,  übertragen auf die Politik: Schafft alle Parteien ab! - Und das bedeutet  im Ergebnis. Schafft die Demokratie ab!



Nö .... das was passiert ist, dass immer mehr LV`s austreten. Zwar ist damit noch keine Reform auf LV-Ebene erreicht - aber der DAFV zerlegt sich (leider zu langsam) ja selber. Und austreten ist auch eine Form von Demokratie.

Nur haben wir leider das Problem das der DAFV und die getreuen LV nicht Kröten produzieren sondern durch ihre Unfähigkeit gerade ein Drosse² fabrizieren.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Das ist doch aus meiner Sicht Umbug ..... denn die Mehrheit interessiert das gar nicht ... denen ist das einfach schnuppe und egal.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist dieser ganze Mist nur aus der Verbiegung -> das Angeln mit dem Tierschutz & Tierecht a`la Nabu & Peta in einen vorausschauenden Bessermenschwettbewerb zu stellen -> passiert.



Ich sage nur BERLIN ...internationales HEGEFISCHEN

Aber man kann ja weiter einen auf Dumm machen.

Auch betreiben die Meeresangler Wettfischen.
Dann gibt es auch die netten DAFV Bundesfischereitage im Saarland.
Ach nee alles Hegefischen.  Fisch rechte See, Fisch linker See und wieder rechter See.
lol

Oder per Fischtransporter rüber nach Polen...

Desweiteren beisst sich auch nicht Waidgerechtigkeit mit Wettfischen.

Beide schliessen sich nicht aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die LVs austreten, ist das Abstimmung mit den "Füßen". Das sehe ich auch als eine demokratische Entscheidung an. Die LVs werden hier aber als genau so Unfähig bezeichnet. Und alle "unfähigen" LVs sollen doch auch abgeschafft werden - oder habe ich da was missverstanden? Unfähigkeit wird dabei allerdings allzu oft mit "anderer Meinung" verwechselt. Die demokratische Reaktion ist, einen Verband zu gründen, der einem passt. Dieser Verband kann dann ja alles besser machen. Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft. Der letzte Verband, der in NRW gegründet wurde und mit eben diesen Zielen antrat, wie Wettfischen usw. dümpelt mit ca. 2000 - 4000 Mitglieder herum. Scheint ja nicht so der Burner zu sein. So viel zu der Mehrheitsfähigkeit des Themas.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @gründler: Der DSAV tritt laut der HP nicht für das Wettkampfangeln ein!



Der DSAv schickt seine Leute zum Wettfischen.
Schau Dir die Ausschreibungen im Ausrichterland an.

Wer sich für Dumm verkaufen lässt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn die LVs austreten, ist das Abstimmung mit den "Füßen". Das sehe ich auch als eine demokratische Entscheidung an. Die LVs werden hier aber als genau so Unfähig bezeichnet. Und alle "unfähigen" LVs sollen doch auch abgeschafft werden - oder habe ich da was missverstanden? Unfähigkeit wird dabei allerdings allzu oft mit "anderer Meinung" verwechselt. Die demokratische Reaktion ist, einen Verband zu gründen, der einem passt. Dieser Verband kann dann ja alles besser machen. Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft. Der letzte Verband, der in NRW gegründet wurde und mit eben diesen Zielen antrat, wie Wettfischen usw. dümpelt mit ca. 2000 - 4000 Mitglieder herum. Scheint ja nicht so der Burner zu sein. So viel zu der Mehrheitsfähigkeit des Themas.



Und ist Mitglied im DSAV wie weitere Vereine.
Der DSAV wird Dir sicherlich eine genaue Zahl seiner Mitglieder nennen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der DSAv schickt seine Leute zum Wettfischen.
> Schau Dir die Ausschreibungen im Ausrichterland an.
> 
> Wer sich für Dumm verkaufen lässt.



Mir ist das schon klar. Das war ja wohl auch der Hauptgrund für dessen Gründung. Ich finde das auch soweit ok. Die Formulierung auf der HP sagt ja auch nicht, dass man nicht an Wettangeln teilnimmt, sondern nur, dass man nicht für die Legalisierung von Wettangeln in Deutschland eintritt. Das schließt eine Teilname in Ländern, in denen Wettangeln erlaubt ist nicht aus. Dies ist doch aber der Punkt. Man muss nicht in allen Themen übereinstimmen, um dennoch gemeinsam an den gemeinsamen Themen zu arbeiten. Man sollte sich aber bei den Mitgliedsverbänden des DAFV schon einig darüber sein, was Inhalt dieser gemeinsamen Linie ist. Wenn das klar ist, wird es auch nicht so ein Geeiere, wie hier durch den Saar-Verband geben. Das war eine Kernaussage von mir.

Anders ausgedrückt. Es ist weniger der DAFV das Problem, als viel mehr der mangelnde Wille aller beteiligten Verbände (ob nun Mitglied des DAFV oder nicht) einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden und diesen gemeinsam zu vertreten. Hier hat Frau K-H ein schweres Erbe angetreten und *nicht* gezeigt, dass sie dieser Aufgabe gewachsen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist das Totschlagargument im Zeichen des Selbsterhaltungstriebes eines Systems, welches gut davon lebt und sich eingerichtet hat. Die größte Gruppe sind, sowohl in Politik als auch in der Anglerschaft, Nichtwähler bzw. nicht organisierte Angler. Vielleicht kennt man die Interessen seiner Basis einfach gar nicht und weiß gar nicht was wirklich mehrheitsfähig ist? Oder man handelt bewusst anders, weil man sich für schlauer hält, Stichwort Komplexität der Sachverhalte? Entzug der Legitimierung beim unterschreiten einer bestimmten Wahlbeteiligung bzw. eines bestimmten Organisationsgrades würde hier einiges ändern. Das Treffen von Entscheidungen die eben nicht Mehrheitsfähig sind, haben beide Gruppen gemein. Zugegeben ist dies bei Angelverbänden noch viel krasser, wenn man berücksichtig, dass ein Großteil nur Mitglieder sind, um überhaupt in ihrer Region angeln zu können. Gott sei dank bin ich darauf nicht angewiesen.



Das darfst Du aber nicht von Verbandlern erwarten, dass sie soweit denken wollen..

Und mit dem Thema Saar hier hats auch nix zu tun - auch typisch Verbandler, immer alles ins Offtopic zu ziehen, auszuweichen, Nebelkerzen zu werfen und Verantwortung abzulehnen für ihre schändliches Verhalten der letzten 4 Jahrzehnte.

Auch im Saarland ;-))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Ich moderiere mich dann mal selber weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Ist wurscht wo - Verbandler kommen überall mit Offtopic...


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,

und ich bleibe auch hier bei einer anderen wichtigen Aspekt:

Jeder  Funktionär in einen Verein, Bezirk, Landesverband oder Bundesverband  hat alleine durch "sein" Thema Angeln eine Eigenverantwortung alles im  Sinne "Fishing First" zu bewerten und sich hierfür einzusetzen. 

Dafür  bedarf es keine besonderen Aufträge, Mehrheiten oder anderen  demokratisch, legitimierte Mandate. Das ergibt sich alleine aus der  Funktion.

Und wer hier auf ganze Linie versagt .... der  beschädigt das Amt, der schädigt seine Klientel und hat in diesen  Positionen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> und ich bleibe auch hier bei einer anderen wichtigen Aspekt:
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich mit dir überein. Allerdings ist auch jeder Funktionär seinem eigenen Gewissen unterworfen. Jeder Funktionär setzt seine Schwerpunkte. Diese müssen nicht mit deinen oder mit denen des Angelboards übereinstimmen. - Allerdings lief hier bei den Saarländern deshalb was schief, weil offenbar ein Schlingerkurs gefahren wurde. Die Linie, die ein Verband vertritt, sollte schon stringent verfolgt werden. Natürlich kann ein Verbandsvorstand auch mal seine Meinung ändern, denn er kann ja auch mal schlauer werden. Nur ein ewiges hin und her ist kaum vermittelbar. Hier kommt noch dazu, dass an der Rechtslage eigentlich nie Zweifel bestanden, nur ein Herr Drosse den Leuten ein X für ein U vormachen wollte und dies auch schaffte. Das hat sehr viel Schaden angerichtet und wirkt offenbar auch bei den Saarländern nach. Bei c & r sehe ich aber Bewegung. Da werden wir nicht auf dem Drosse hängen bleiben. Jedenfalls werde ich mein Bestes tun an dieser Stelle Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit den Saarländern sprechen.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Allerdings ist auch jeder Funktionär seinem eigenen Gewissen unterworfen.


Genau ... wie kann ein Angelfunktionar noch in den Spiegel schauen ...wenn er nicht "fishing first" im Blut und als Leitbild hat??????



> Jeder Funktionär setzt seine Schwerpunkte.


Sicher ....aber diese dürfen nicht konträr gegen die grundsätzliche Leitlinie "fishing first" laufen.



> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit den Saarländern sprechen.


Was willste denen sagen ? -> Macht euren Verrat an der Sache heimlicher ?

Ich bleibe dabei, wer nicht als Funktionär die ausschließliche und primäre Leitlinie "fishing first" im Blut und verinnerlicht hat ... ist automatisch fehl am Platz !!! und hat aus Anstand seinen Hut zu nehmen.

Alleine dieser Prüfpunkt, der in der Arbeit natürlich nicht immer zur Durchsetzung der Lobby- und Verbandsarbeit führen kann - aber eindeutig und unabdingbar sichtbar im Handeln und Kommunikation als Leistungsnachweis sein muss ...... erübrigt sämtliches Lamentieren über Aufträge, demokratische Mandate & Co.

Das schöne ist, dass man so diesen ganzen Mist entlarven kann .... man muss nicht im klein / klein die Sache zerreden.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

mal so, zunächst mal wird der Betrefffende gewählt, um einen Job zu erledigen und bestimmte Ziele zu erreichen
( das ist in Bezug auf den Bundes-VB schwierig, die haben sowas nicht -peinlich)
Das Argument-seinem Gewissen verpflichtet ist ein sehr eng begrenztes seitens Jura, da geht es um Grundsatzfragen, nicht um Fische.
Wenn er C&R nicht mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, kann er/sie gern gehen- Ziel /Aufgabe verfehlt


----------



## Wegberger (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo 996,

mir ist Jura recht schnuppe, denn ich argumentiere hier auf der moralischen Ebene.

Und ja .... wenn ein Angelfunktionär gegen C&R ist, dann hat er trotzdem für das Optimum an Angelfreiheit zu agieren. Und ja ... er kann gerne in der Frage ... Anti-C&R intern dafür werben und es praktizieren, dass er alles abschlägt und und was er nicht braucht dann vergräbt.

Aber er hat in seiner Funktion nicht ... Anti-C&R zum Dogma zu erheben und das als verbandspolitische Sau durch die Welt zu treiben. Diversität ist hier der Lohn und der Fluch eines Funktionärs.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das was hier von Thomas und einigen anderen gefordert wird ist, übertragen auf die Politik: Schafft alle Parteien ab! - Und das bedeutet im Ergebnis. Schafft die Demokratie ab!



Falsch..das abschaffen von Verbänden mit eindeutiger Pro Angler Ausrichtung stand hier nie zur Debatte.

Im übrigen-Verbände (aber auch Parteien)welche nicht die primären Interessen ihrer Klientel vertreten, werden nicht abgeschafft..das erledigen die dank ihrer Borniertheit ganz alleine.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hier kommt noch dazu, dass an der Rechtslage eigentlich nie Zweifel bestanden, nur ein Herr Drosse den Leuten ein X für ein U vormachen wollte und dies auch schaffte. Das hat sehr viel Schaden angerichtet und wirkt offenbar auch bei den Saarländern nach.



Wirkt nach..klingt nach dem abklingen einer rel.harmlosen
Erkältung. 

Man wird nämlich den Eindruck nicht los,das die Erreger von einst,zu einer gefährlichen,um sich greifenden Seuche mutiert sind.

Oder wie sonst,soll man z.b.die seinerzeit getätigten Aussagen von Minister Jost verstehen,das nämlich der Saarlandverband die den "Tierschutz" betr. Änderungen im Fischereirecht ausdrücklich begrüsst? 





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bei c & r sehe ich aber Bewegung.



Sorgfältig praktiziert sicherlich[emoji6] 

Angelpolitisch aber nicht dein Ernst oder?

Ok,ideologisch mal nach links, mal nach rechts oder auch auf der Stelle treten ist auch eine Art Bewegung..ob man aber damit Raum gewinnt?



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Allerdings ist auch jeder Funktionär seinem eigenen Gewissen unterworfen.



Dagegen ist ja nix  einzuwenden..spricht das Gewissen irgendwann jedoch gegen den erteilten Wählerauftrag,sollte man auch dementsprechend handeln..und zurücktreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Falsch..das abschaffen von Verbänden mit eindeutiger Pro Angler Ausrichtung stand hier nie zur Debatte.
> 
> Im übrigen-Verbände (aber auch Parteien)welche nicht die primären Interessen ihrer Klientel vertreten, werden nicht abgeschafft..das erledigen die dank ihrer Borniertheit ganz alleine.
> 
> ...


Gut erkannt..
Verbandler, Funktionäre und Verbandsclaquere werden so einfache Dinge nie begreifen und immer weiter offtopic versuchen, Nebel zu werfen und zu tarnen, tricksen und täuschen - sind sie so gewohnt von den abnickenden Delegiertenveranstaltungen ("Demokratie" in diesen Verbänden ist lachhaft bei den Beteiligungen und Funktionärsberuhigungspille (wie "Solidarität")), bei denen das ja auch klappt.

Im Umgang mit Realität und richtigen Menschen/Anglern kommen sie dann schnell an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, wer nicht als Funktionär die ausschließliche und primäre Leitlinie "fishing first" im Blut und verinnerlicht hat ... ist automatisch fehl am Platz !!! und hat aus Anstand seinen Hut zu nehmen.



Wer hat denn die Funktionäre im Saar-Verband gewählt?



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das Argument-seinem Gewissen verpflichtet ist ein sehr eng begrenztes seitens Jura, da geht es um Grundsatzfragen, nicht um Fische.
> Wenn er C&R nicht mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, kann er/sie gern gehen- Ziel /Aufgabe verfehlt



Was hat den das Gewissen mit Jura zu tun? Es tritt jemand an und den kann man wählen oder nicht. Das läuft in Saarland nicht anders, als anderswo. Damit hat jeder Verband die Funktionäre, die er verdient. Er hat sie sich ja selber gewählt. Ist halt so in der Demokratie.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dagegen ist ja nix  einzuwenden..spricht das Gewissen irgendwann jedoch gegen den erteilten Wählerauftrag,sollte man auch dementsprechend handeln..und zurücktreten.


Das ist ein undemokratisches Verständnis von der Sache. Es ist Aufgabe der Wähler dafür zu sorgen, dass unfähige Vertreter nicht mehr wiedergewählt werden. Es ist nicht deren Aufgabe zurückzutreten. Mit der Unfähigkeit ist es wie mit der Blödheit. Es ist nicht schlimm Blöd zu sein, man selber merkt es ja nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

q.e.d.
....

selbst Krankenkassen tun schon mehr mehr fürs Ansehen des Angelns als Saar- oder sonstige Verbandler:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328417


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist nicht deren Aufgabe zurückzutreten. Mit der Unfähigkeit ist es wie mit der Blödheit. Es ist nicht schlimm Blöd zu sein, man selber merkt es ja nicht.



Wer sich in solchen Szenarien einerseits auf seine Gewissens-
verpflichtung beruft, andererseits aber weiter am Amt klebt,ist nicht blöd sondern berechnend dreist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer sich in solchen Szenarien einerseits auf seine Gewissens-
> verpflichtung beruft, andererseits aber weiter am Amt klebt,ist nicht blöd sondern berechnend dreist.



Dann hast du leider die repräsentative Demokratie nicht verstanden. Die gilt nämlich auch für demokratisch gewählte Vorstände, wie beim Saar-Verband. Noch über dem Angeln steht für mich das demokratische Prinzip. Das würde ich niemals für irgend etwas aufgeben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann hast du leider die repräsentative Demokratie nicht verstanden



Doch,hab ich.

Diese endet für mich(und selbst für viele aktiv politisch tätige in meinem Umfeld) mittlerweile aber dort,wo Schaumschläger sich bis zur nächsten Wahl,auf Kosten anderer(nämlich ihrer Wähler) fremdprofilieren möchten..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Doch,hab ich.
> 
> Diese endet für mich(und selbst für viele aktiv politisch tätige in meinem Umfeld) mittlerweile aber dort,wo Schaumschläger sich bis zur nächsten Wahl,auf Kosten anderer(nämlich ihrer Wähler) fremdprofilieren möchten..



Da die Vorstände der Verbände demokratisch gewählt werden, haben die Verbandsmitglieder immer die Vertreter, die sie verdienen. So ist die Demokratie. Die hier im Board oft vertretene verbandspolitische Linie ist ganz offenbar nicht Mehrheitsfähig, weder im Saarland, noch andernorts. Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken. Demokratie funktioniert nicht nach dem was der einzelne will, sondern nach dem, was die Mehrheit will. Die Mehrheit wollte Schneiderlochner im Saarland. Mal sehen, ob der wiedergewählt wird. Wenn ja, dann hätte er wohl mehr richtig, als falsch gemacht. Wenn nicht, dann halt umgekehrt. Die Mehrheit auf Bundesebene hatte er jedenfalls nicht. Frage nicht danach, was der Verband für dich tun kann, frage danach, was du für deinen Verband tun kannst; nur um jetzt mal ziemlich Frei einen amerikanischen Präsidenten zu zitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Viele organisierte Fliegen um einen Haufen Verbandssche...........

Nachdem Funktionäre dafür gesorgt hatten dass normalen Menschen und Anglern die Lust am mitmachen vergeht - das ist Verbandsdemokratie..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da die Vorstände der Verbände demokratisch gewählt werden



Ich wüsste nicht,das ich jemals direkt über Angelpol.Themen oder Delegierte abstimmen durfte..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Wenn dein Verein im Verband ist, kannst du dich zum Delegierten wählen/ bestimmen lassen. Dann gehst du auf die JHV des Verbandes und wählst den Kandidaten, der deiner Meinung nach am besten ist. Da sich nach meiner Erfahrung keiner im Verein darum reißen wird, als Delegierten zur JHV zu fahren, besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie dich nehmen bei etwa 100%.

Wenn du selber Verbandspräsident werden möchtest, um alles besser zu machen, ist auch das kein Hexenwerk. Du musst dann natürlich im Vorfeld der Versammlung bei anderen Vereinen für dich werben. In so kleinen Verbänden, wie im Saarland sind das gar nicht mal so viele, zumal in der Regel nicht einmal 5% - 10% der Vereine Delegierten schicken. Selbst bei einem vergleichsweise großen Verband, wie beim RhFV waren bei der letzten JHV 188 Teilnehmer. Mit 95 Delegierten hatte man also eine Mehrheit. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe bekommt bei ein Verein für alle angefangenen 50 Mitglieder einen Delegierten. Im Saarland dürften deutlich weniger Delegierten nötig sein. Ist also alles machbar wenn man sich traut! Also nicht rumkühme, sondern die Sache selbe in die Hand nehmen. So funktioniert Demokratie!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Ich nehme die Sache in die Hand,wie so viele andere auch..indem ich so fische, wie ich es "ethisch" für richtig halte und es mich einen-pardon-Schei$$ kümmert,welche abweichende Meinung ein LV dazu hat. 

Und erzähl mir bitte nicht,wie einige Verbände ticken.Diese weltfremden Betonköppe können sich Anglerfeindliche Politik nur deswegen erlauben,weil sie quasi eine Monopolstellung über die Gewässer haben und du als liberaler Vertreter nicht einen wirksamen Fuss in die Tür bekommst.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Auch wenn ich es nicht gerne mache. 
Kolja hat da leider absolut Recht.

Aber viele LFV haben Angestellt mit Arbeitsverträgen.

Man könnte zwar den Vorstand abwählen.....und dann?
Wenn man sich LFV aus Münster so anschaut. 
Die Damen und Herren sind sich doch sowas von Dicke untereinander.....die lassen den neuen nicht kompatiblen Vorsitzenden doch glatt am langen Arm verhungern.  |supergri

Auch sind die Mitglieder des LFV Münster irgendwie nicht ganz wach und kommen nur zum Schnitzelessen zusammen.

Sorry....aber wenn man sieht das mehr als 50% den Saal nach dem Essen verlassen haben.  |kopfkrat|supergri

Weiss aber nicht wie es auf der JHV des LFV ist, war auf  anderen Sitzungen des LFV.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo,

ok dann fassen wir mal zusammen:

Die ganze Struktur verhindert dass die eingessenen Führungsstruktur sich tatsächlich sorgen machen muss - da sich eh keine Opposition bilden oder etablieren wird/kann/will.

Das ganze kommt mir vor wie in der DDR ... war auch demokratisch - einfach Partei gründen - Mehrheit finden - und dann wäre schon 1970 die Mauer gefallen.

Und auch die Kolja, hast mit deinen Argumentationen mir deutlich aufgezeigt - dass keine Änderung in den Köpfen der Verbände passieren kann. Wer sich nicht mit Problemen, Sorgen und der Realität am Wasser befassen will - sondern sich zurück lehnt uns sagt: Ich kann machen was ich will - denn ich bin gewählt - der ist und bleibt in meinen Augen ein Verräter an der Sache.


Da ich es nicht weit nach NL und B habe - kann ich dann also nur hoffen das die jetzige Führungsregie noch mehr ... noch viel mehr Schaden dem deutschen Angler zufügt .... und wenn die letzten Tümpel dann auch verraten und verkauft wurden und Casting in Deutschland = Angeln ist ..... dann kaufe ich mir eine Havanna und fahre über die Grenze zum Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok dann fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Wenn die Basis sich doch aber nicht bewegt?
Nimm doch mal das Beispiel NRW.
Kati spricht auf der JHV vor den Mitgliedern gegen DAFv etc.
Was passiert?  Genau. Nix

Setzklescherverbot an den Kanälen in NRW. Was passiert? Nix. Mitglieder halten die Klappe, machen kein Druck auf den Verband.

Der LWAF wird vom LFV Münster ausgeschlossen? 
Wen juckt es? 
Dem LWAF laufen die Vereine weg und treten dem LFV Münster bei.
Lächerlicher gehts nimmer!

Die Angler sind es doch selber Schuld. 

Der LFV Münster bezahlt seine Angestellten mit dem Geld des NRW Umweltministeriums. Seit Jahrzehnten bekommen die Mitglieder keine Bilanz des Vereins vorgelegt.
Wen juckt es? Niemanden! Sorry, einen Dr. Hagemeyer, Vorsitzender des LWAF.
prompt kommt die Kündigung der Lippe und Münsteraner Seen des LFV Münster.

Man kann sich als Angler gerne darüber aufregen, aber solange die Mitglieder sich demokratisch mehrheitlich für dieses System entscheiden...|muahah:|clown::#2:

Es hat doch keiner Bock den ganzen Akademikern paroli zu bieten.
Vom Wissensstand und von der Rhetorik kaum machbar.

Im LFV Münster werden ständig Stellen mit Akademikern besetzt, hinterfragt das nicht mal einer? 
Gab es eine öffentliche Stellenausschreibung?
Nein...es gibt noch Applaus auf der JHV von den Mitgliedern.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Sharpo,

ja ... die Funktionär-Parasiten haben einen klasse Wirt in der Anglerschaft gefunden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok dann fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Falsch schuld ist nicht die Struktur, die ist nämlich demokratisch! So einen Hickhack wie hier die Saarländer veranstalten können sie nur veranstalten, weil ihnen die Delegierten nicht in den Hintern treten. Warum wird denn den Vorständen auf den Versammlungen nicht in den Hintern getreten. - Ganz einfach: Weil nur eine Hand voll Leuten überhaupt dazu bereit ist, sich politisch für die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen und kostbare Zeit für die Allgemeinheit zu opfern. Wenn immer ich stundenlang versuche Streitigkeiten unter Anglern und Vereinen ehrenamtlich zu schlichen, kann ich nicht angeln gehen. Das geht direkt von meiner Angelzeit ab! So sieht die Wahrheit aus. Dafür bekomme ich keinen Cent. Genaugenommen spende ich sogar noch die Portokosten für die Briefe, die ich verschicke. 

Weil nur eine Hand voll Leute zu dieser Arbeit bereit  ist, sagen sich die übrigen Delegierten: "Scheiß egal, was die für angelpolitische Positionen vertreten, Hauptsache ich selber muss es nicht machen."  Abgeduckt und Abgenickt beginnt bei euch allen. Denn ihr alle Nickt ab, weil ihr nicht einmal bereit seit, einmal im Jahr einen halben Tag zu opfern und als Delegierten eure Meinung auf der JHV zu äußern.

In einer Demokratie stinkt der Fisch nämlich vom Schwanz her. Denn - um im Bild zu bleiben - der Schwanz wählt den Kopf. Wer nicht zur JHV des Verbandes kommt, nickt die Vorstände schon vor der Wahl ab, weil er von seinem Wahlrecht nicht einmal Gebrauch macht. 

Wie also wurde Schneiderlöchner Präsi an der Saar:

- Weil die Mehrheit der anwesenden Delegierten (alles stinknormale Vereinsangler) ihn gewählt haben. 

- Warum werden so oft Präsidien mit so einer Öko-Linie gewählt? Weil im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grandlern hier im Board genau solche Öko-Angler (letztlich ja auch stinknormale Vereinsangler) bereit sind, sich als Delegierten diesen halben Tag Zeit zu nehmen.

- Und weil meistens außer diese Öko-Angler keine anderen Delegierten bereit sind ihre Freizeit für einen Verbandsposten zu opfern. Denn fast alle Präsidien haben Nachwuchssorgen!


Wer läßt denn nun zu, dass die Vorstände sind, wie sie sind? 

Niemand anderes, als ihr alle hier! Ich konnte bislang in jedem Vorstand mitarbeiten, in dem ich mitarbeiten wollte und ihr könntet das auch. Wer aber nicht wenigstens bereit ist, sein Maul als Delegierten auf einer Versammlung seines Verbandes aufzumachen, kann nicht erwarten, dass er mit seinem Gemoze hier im Board von irgend einem ernst genommen wird, der seine Freizeit für die Anglerschaft opfert. Ich kenne keinen im Verband, der den Anglern schaden will. Auch nicht die, die anderer Meinung sind, als ich. Warum sollte man auch für so etwas destruktives seine Zeit Opfer. 

Wenn ihr meint, es sind die falschen Leute am Ruder, dann liegt es in einer Demokratie an niemanden anderem, als  am Wähler, also euch! Im Zweifel, macht es einfach besser, als Scheiderlöchner, statt hier unproduktiv herumzuheulen!


----------



## Double2004 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint, es sind die falschen Leute am Ruder, dann liegt es in einer Demokratie an niemanden anderem, als  am Wähler, also euch! Im Zweifel, macht es einfach besser, als Scheiderlöchner, statt hier unproduktiv herumzuheulen!



Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht! #6#6#6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn die Basis sich doch aber nicht bewegt?
> Nimm doch mal das Beispiel NRW.
> Kati spricht auf der JHV vor den Mitgliedern gegen DAFv etc.
> Was passiert?  Genau. Nix



Wenn man es nicht schafft, eine Mehrheit hinter sich zu bringen, dann ist die Meinung eben nicht mehrheitsfähig. Das ist doch aber nicht die Schuld der Verbände. Mehrheiten können sich aber auch ändern. Oder sollen jetzt alle anderen Parteien in Deutschland aufhören politisch zu arbeiten, nur weil die Mehrheit immer wieder CDU wählt! - In einer Demokratie muss man auch mal hinnehmen in der Minderheit zu sein. Da kann man den Kopf in den Sandstecken und hier im Board rumheulen oder man kämpft dafür, dass sich die Mehrheiten ändern.


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch schuld ist nicht die Struktur, die ist nämlich demokratisch! So einen Hickhack wie hier die Saarländer veranstalten können sie nur veranstalten, weil ihnen die Delegierten nicht in den Hintern treten. Warum wird denn den Vorständen auf den Versammlungen nicht in den Hintern getreten. - Ganz einfach: Weil nur eine Hand voll Leuten überhaupt dazu bereit ist, sich politisch für die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen und kostbare Zeit für die Allgemeinheit zu opfern. Wenn immer ich stundenlang versuche Streitigkeiten unter Anglern und Vereinen ehrenamtlich zu schlichen, kann ich nicht angeln gehen. Das geht direkt von meiner Angelzeit ab! So sieht die Wahrheit aus. Dafür bekomme ich keinen Cent. Genaugenommen spende ich sogar noch die Portokosten für die Briefe, die ich verschicke.
> 
> Weil nur eine Hand voll Leute zu dieser Arbeit bereit  ist, sagen sich die übrigen Delegierten: "Scheiß egal, was die für angelpolitische Positionen vertreten, Hauptsache ich selber muss es nicht machen."  Abgeduckt und Abgenickt beginnt bei euch allen. Denn ihr alle Nickt ab, weil ihr nicht einmal bereit seit, einmal im Jahr einen halben Tag zu opfern und als Delegierten eure Meinung auf der JHV zu äußern.
> 
> ...



Rechte haste....

Aber die Strukturen lassen nicht viel zu.
Wir haben ja in den Verbänden eine Struktur welche seit Jahrzehnten gewachsen ist.
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl die sind alle miteinander Verwand. 
Da redet man dann mit einer Wand.

Aber es ist korrekt, wenn die Mitglieder Druck ausüben würden. Den Vorstand die Entlastung verweigern würden. 
Usw. usw. 

Dann kann man als LFV nicht solche Entscheidungen fällen.

Und wenn man diese fällt dann muss es  Zunder von den Mitgliedern geben.

Aber es juckt denen nicht.

Vereinzelt melden sich einige Angler auf der JHV zu Wort und erwarten Rechenschaft etc..

Ähm wann gibt es Schnitzel?


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht schafft, eine Mehrheit hinter sich zu bringen, dann ist die Meinung eben nicht mehrheitsfähig. Das ist doch aber nicht die Schuld der Verbände. Mehrheiten können sich aber auch ändern. Oder sollen jetzt alle anderen Parteien in Deutschland aufhören politisch zu arbeiten, nur weil die Mehrheit immer wieder CDU wählt! - In einer Demokratie muss man auch mal hinnehmen in der Minderheit zu sein. Da kann man den Kopf in den Sandstecken und hier im Board rumheulen oder man kämpft dafür, dass sich die Mehrheiten ändern.



Ja, absolut.
Nur so geht Demokratie.

Dennoch können die LFV mehr fürs Angeln tun.

Information an die Mitglieder weiterleiten etc.
Ihre Arbeiten transparenter gestalten etc.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo,

ok ... dann sollte man das deutsche Angeln erlösen..... schnell und gnadenvoll. Ich denke das ist dann der richtige Weg unserer Öko-Angler-Funktionäre.

Peta & Nabu ....ihr habt gewonnen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis euch alles gehört. Und bevor ich Öko-Angler unterstütze, unterstütze ich lieber Nabu um den Öko-Anglern eins auszuwischen. Wenn Naturschutz dann aber wirklich richtig ! Ein Hoch auf das Casting!

Und fahre zum angeln einfach über die Grenze.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ok ... dann sollte man das deutsche Angeln erlösen..... schnell und gnadenvoll. Ich denke das ist dann der richtige Weg unserer Öko-Angler-Funktionäre.
> 
> Peta & Nabu ....ihr habt gewonnen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis euch alles gehört.


Es gibt eine Alternative.

Das höchste Organ in jedem deutschen Verein ist die Mitgliederversammlung (MV). Wenn die MV des Saar-Verbandes beschließen würde, dass sich der Verband klar für c & r ausspricht, dann muss das Präsidium diesem Beschluss folgen. Es hätte natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zurückzutreten und den Weg für andere frei machen. Das Präsidium steht aber niemals über der MV. 

Wer seinem Verband in eine andere Richtung bewegen möchte sollte im Vorfeld einer MV Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten in anderen Mitgliedsvereinen such. Dies müssen nicht einmal Vorstände sein. Wie ich schon schrieb, reißt sich keiner um die Delegierten-Posten. Nun muss man nur noch die Frist wahren, binnen der man Tagesordnungspunkte auf die Agenda setzen kann. Denn nur über konkrete Tagesordnungspunkte kann abgestimmt werden. - Also sagt mir bitte nicht, man könne nichts ändern.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,

nein...wieso..... du hast es hier treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich will keine Alternative .... wenn Funktionärs-Parasiten damit länger ihr Handeln kaschieren. 

Die deustchen Angler haben beschlossen sich dem Öko-Angeln zu verschreiben und dieser Pakt mit dem Teufel hat das eindeutige Ziel ... Deutschland Einig Caster Land.

Dann lass es uns doch zusammen anpacken .... wir sollten diese demokratische Caste ups Kaste .... unterstützen. Lachsprogramm -> klar und wir unterstützen es, indem wir für alle Zeiten den Lachs nicht befischen. Aal-Programm - na klar - aber nur für Wasserkraft-Häcksler oder Komorane. 

Fehmarn-Belt .... blödsinn Lübecker Bucht freiwillig mit einem Angelverbot belegen.

Und wenn man beim Casting Gummifische nimmt dann ist auch der Öko-Angler glücklich ....und wenn diese in rundgenähten Keschern gelagert werden sogar Peta.

Alles gut .


----------



## smithie (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Alternative.
> 
> Das höchste Organ in jedem deutschen Verein ist die Mitgliederversammlung (MV). Wenn die MV des Saar-Verbandes beschließen würde, dass sich der Verband klar für c & r ausspricht, dann muss das Präsidium diesem Beschluss folgen. Es hätte natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zurückzutreten und den Weg für andere frei machen. Das Präsidium steht aber niemals über der MV.
> 
> Wer seinem Verband in eine andere Richtung bewegen möchte sollte im Vorfeld einer MV Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten in anderen Mitgliedsvereinen such. Dies müssen nicht einmal Vorstände sein. Wie ich schon schrieb, reißt sich keiner um die Delegierten-Posten. Nun muss man nur noch die Frist wahren, binnen der man Tagesordnungspunkte auf die Agenda setzen kann. Denn nur über konkrete Tagesordnungspunkte kann abgestimmt werden. - Also sagt mir bitte nicht, man könne nichts ändern.


Ob Deine Alternative funktionieren kann hängt hauptsächlich von der Verbandsstruktur im jeweiligen Bundesland ab.

Du kannst Deinen Vorschlag gerne mal hier in Bayern probieren |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Und wenn man beim Casting *Gummifische* nimmt dann ist auch der Öko-Angler glücklich ....
> Alles gut .




Weichmacher Krebs Unfruchtbar Schäden für Tier und Umwelt....





Nen Stein als Gewicht mit Hanfband befestigt ist da schon mehr Öko.....


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo,

für das Saarland denke wäre eine Entschlackung der Diskussion wichtig.

C & R sind schon zwei Buchstaben und an sich ist das ganze auch viel zu kompliziert. 

C Verbot ist die Lösung ! Das R hat sich damit in Luft aufgelöst. Dem Naturschutz-Ziel ist Rechnung getragen .... ! Wahlen sind eh ein Selbstläufer (wie wir gelernt haben). Nachtangelverbot .... kein Thema.

Allerdings sollte man die Ufer mit einem generellen Betretungsverbot belegen ... damit hier auch wirklich Nachhaltigkeit geboten ist.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Gründler,

|uhoh: sorry.



> Weichmacher Krebs Unfruchtbar Schäden für Tier und Umwelt....


Ich bin noch Anfänger .... habe gerade den Hering in Tomatensauce im Weiher schonend zurück gesetzt. Das ist schon nicht einfach - Öko-Angler zu werden.

P.S.: Der zweite Hering aus der Dose hat auch sofort Sozialverhalten mit dem Ersten gezeigt. Ich habe noch Tränen der Rührung im Auge. Wobei drei Rotaugen etwas von Baglimit erzählten.

Es ist zwar pervers ...aber die einzige Rettung scheint möglichst schnell den Super-Gau für die Masse herzustellen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch schuld ist nicht die Struktur, die ist nämlich demokratisch!


Die Strukturen sind, wenn man die indirekte Demokratie als ebenbürtig ansieht, natürlich demokratisch.
Aber mit der Praxis hat das doch nichts zu tun.
Die graue Theorie 1:1 auf die Realpolitik zu übertragen ist weltfremd.

Einfache Beispiele (wenn auch außerhalb des Anglerverbandswesens): 
die FiFa ist ähnlich strukturiert.
Möchtest du da jetzt trotzdem von klaren demokratischen Regeln sprechen?
Oder politische Parteien; da ist ab Kreisklasse ein Stechen wie in einem Thriller.
Bei der AFD kannst du das live bei FB mitlesen, wie die sich an die Gurgel gehen und mit welchen Mitteln "innerparteiliche Demokratie" gelebt wird.

In den Anglerverbänden tun sich doch ähnliche Sümpfe auf; Vetternwirtschaft, Amigo-Wesen, Begünstigungen, Verdrängung bis Diffamierung von Außenseitern, Kritikern & Reformern, Intrigen,... ist auch hier Alltagsgeschäft.
Das weiß jeder, der 'im System' ist oder war + die rosarote Brille absetzen mag, in der Lage ist entsprechende Infos zu bekommen oder auch nur vertraulich mit Funktionären oberer Ebenen sprechen kann.

Wer stumpf auf dem _"lasst euch doch wählen, dann könnt ihr verändern"_ rumreitet, lebt offensichtlich hinterm Mond und kennt "Strukturen" nur aus dem Lehrbuch.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo,



> Wer stumpf auf dem _"lasst euch doch wählen, dann könnt ihr verändern"_ rumreitet, lebt offensichtlich hinterm Mond und kennt "Strukturen" nur aus dem Lehrbuch.


Jepp und deswegen .....lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als weiter ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

Und Kolja wäre sogar bei 100 % Verbandsoptimum ----> Hege und Pflege der Gewässer würden durch die Verbände weiter optimiert werden. Da sind sie gut - das ist die neue Kernkompetenz an der Natur von den deutschen Angler. Und das die lobbyistische Draufgabe ist ----> wir angeln nicht mehr in der Natur.

Was für Ökö-Gut-Menschen-Angler sind wir nur..... aber dafür demokratisch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Juni 2017)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Einfache Beispiele (wenn auch außerhalb des Anglerverbandswesens):
> die FiFa ist ähnlich strukturiert.
> Möchtest du da jetzt trotzdem von klaren demokratischen Regeln sprechen?



Um so Höher du ansetzt, um so schwieriger wird es, Mehrheiten zu bekommen. Hier im Strang reden wir von einem LV. Das ist auf den Fußball übertragen nicht FIFA sondern LV Mittelrhein. Hier geht es "nur" um den kleinen LV Saar.



kati48268 schrieb:


> In den Anglerverbänden tun sich doch ähnliche Sümpfe auf; Vetternwirtschaft, Amigo-Wesen, Begünstigungen, Verdrängung bis Diffamierung von Außenseitern, Kritikern & Reformern, Intrigen,... ist auch hier Alltagsgeschäft.
> Das weiß jeder, der 'im System' ist oder war + die rosarote Brille absetzen mag, in der Lage ist entsprechende Infos zu bekommen oder auch nur vertraulich mit Funktionären oberer Ebenen sprechen kann.


Das mag deine Erfahrung sein. Meine ist es nicht. Praktisch bleibt das Problem Mehrheiten zu bilden. Nur nimm doch mal all die Angler hier, die Unzufrieden sind. Würden die alle in ihrem jeweiligen LV bei der JHV als Delegierte auftauchen würde das weit mehr bringen, als hier rumzuheulen.

Demokratie ist nicht immer Spaß. Schon lange nicht, wenn man eine Minderheitsmeinung vertritt. Frag mal die SPD in Bayern. Der einzige Weg ist aber nun einmal der demokratisch Kampf mit dem politischen Gegner. Nichts anderes kann in einer Demokratie Veränderung herbeiführen. Alles andere führt bestenfalls ins Nichts. Ein Vakuum das dann natürlich auch wieder von den Verbänden gefüllt wird. Denn wer soll denn das Vakuum sonst füllen. Die Ideen von Thomas vielleicht. Diese Utopien sind weit unrealistischer, als das, was ich hier vorschlage. 

Nochmal: Nahezu alle Verbände haben Nachwuchssorgen auf allen Ebene. Wer mitarbeiten will wird herzlich willkommen sein. Dies ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung und dabei sagt man gerade dem Rheinländer einen Hang zum Klüngel zu.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ok ... dann sollte man das deutsche Angeln erlösen..... schnell und gnadenvoll. Ich denke das ist dann der richtige Weg unserer Öko-Angler-Funktionäre.
> 
> Peta & Nabu ....ihr habt gewonnen. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis euch alles gehört. Und bevor ich Öko-Angler unterstütze, unterstütze ich lieber Nabu um den Öko-Anglern eins auszuwischen. Wenn Naturschutz dann aber wirklich richtig ! Ein Hoch auf das Casting!
> ...





gründler schrieb:


> Weichmacher Krebs Unfruchtbar Schäden für Tier und Umwelt....
> 
> Nen Stein als Gewicht mit Hanfband befestigt ist da schon mehr Öko.....





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Saarland denke wäre eine Entschlackung der Diskussion wichtig.
> 
> ...





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> 
> |uhoh: sorry.
> 
> ...



Typisch: Sobald jemand mit Argumenten kommt, wird entweder diffamiert oder auf Kindergartenniveau geantwortet. Da wundert ihr euch, dass euch keiner politisch ernst nimmt. Mit dieser Diskussionskultur könntet ihr nicht einmal im Gemeinderat von Hintertupfingen punkten. Sorry, dass ist mir dann doch zu dumm. Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle dann mal aus.


----------



## Wegberger (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Hallo Kolja,

wenn euch jemand durchschaut hat .... und die einzige Strategie auf Tablett legt ... die diesen Mist ein Ende machen zu können ....:



> Typisch: Sobald jemand mit Argumenten kommt, wird entweder diffamiert   oder auf Kindergartenniveau geantwortet. Da wundert ihr euch, dass euch   keiner politisch ernst nimmt.


Deine Verbandler nimmt schon lange keiner mehr ernst. Welche Auto-Lobbyist plädiert für seine Abschaffung? Und deine Antwort zeigt dann einfach was passiert - wenn sich Anti-Öko-Angler in der Konsequenz eures Handels -  den Spiegel des Irrsinns vor Augen halten.

Was haben die DAFV Verbände in den letzten 30 Jahren geschaffen, dass dem historisch gewachsenen ethischen Angeln treu geblieben ist ?

Und die stringente Vorausschau ist unser Ausblick.

OT: Schau dir die den LVSF-S-H an ... der keinerlei Statement ausser einer Pressemitteilung zur Angeldemo macht. Alleine die Nichtarbeit zu diesem Thema zeigt des Geistes Kind. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die in S-H ganz bewußt heimlich die Ostsee an Nabu und Co. wegverhandelt haben .... und jetzt sehr ruhig sein müssen - damit die Absprachen nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen könnten. Aber das sind nur Vermutungen. 

Und das kann man auf alle Verbände und Themen übertragen. Ja sie sind demokratisch gewählt und ja dann lass uns sie unterstützen. 

Die in der DDR hätten ja auch nur anders wählen können....

Und ganz ehrlich .... wenn ich auf Nachtangel verzichten muss ..... dann verzichten alle.

Und Kolja.... wenn man sagt "das ist doof" dann sagst du -> macht es doch besser und wenn man sagt " Dann lass es uns richtig Öko machen" dann ist man ein Kindergarten.... was denn nun ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*

Du kannst keine ernsthafte Antwort erwaten...

Immer schön offtopic und Nebelkerzen werfen um irgendwas Positives über Elendsverbände schreiben zu können..

Mehr wird da nie kommen.....

Wer sich für Verbanditendemokratie interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278469

Zu dem Zeitpunkt warens immerhin noch fast 900.000 organisierte, eine gewisse demokratische Legitimation war noch gegeben..

Und selbst DFV-Präsi Ortel zweifelt öffentlich die demokratische Legitimation des DAFV an (ab 4min30):
[youtube1]sjNgh7OdrsE[/youtube1]

-----------------------------------------------------------

Damit dann aber mal wieder zum Thema wäre schön, wäre hier:
* C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> OT: Schau dir die den LVSF-S-H an ... der keinerlei Statement ausser einer Pressemitteilung zur Angeldemo macht. Alleine die Nichtarbeit zu diesem Thema zeigt des Geistes Kind. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die in S-H ganz bewußt heimlich die Ostsee an Nabu und Co. wegverhandelt haben .... und jetzt sehr ruhig sein müssen - damit die Absprachen nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen könnten.




|rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes

 Die Wahrheit kommt eines tages ans licht.....

|wavey:


----------

